# Fet next week...anyone?



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello ladies

I am having my fet next week, providing my two blasts survive the thaw, does anyone want to wait with me

I am not new to this procedure, as i have had a few in the past, one resulted in a B/O(Blighted Ovum) so i guess u can say i'm not as hopeful as i should be . Anyhow, still trying to keep the faith and pray and pray and pray  _*THIS TIME * _ is really mine!

Anyone want to wait and obsess with me, i'll be looking out for ya!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi 

Just wanted to say best of luck   I would love to wait with you, as I too am having a FET, but unfortunately mine has been a bit delayed due to cysts  

Anyhow, keep positive honey, it can happen  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Girls,

I will wait with u. I'm having fet soon. I'm waiting for AF to turn up and on day 2 i can start sniffing. So i shouldn't be long behind u.
Good luck Hun, I am here for support and pm me anytime u want. Will be thinking of u.

Take care 
Katie
xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Thank u both for responding. It seems like i will be the first to bite the bullet eh?? 

*Foxylady* - Funny u said delayed due to cysts as i also have cysts and am metformin.Oh and i also had a misc. as well.... . I was only recently diagnosed with pcos..as i have NEVER Had problems ovulating and have no symptoms. I figure all the drugs brought on those cysts as they were NEVER spotted before my first fresh in 2004. By the end of my 2nd fresh cycle (which resulted in 10blasts) they still didnt spot them UNTIL, i attempted my 3rd fet October last year. So here i am now, on 1700mg metformin per day. Tell me something, do they have you on any meds to prevent other miscarriages?? I will be on heparin and perdinsolne. I was on both when i had the blighted ovum and have fought against using them. But last month i atempted my first ever, totally natural iui and had a chemical, so my RE is insisting on me using them again. Lord knows i hope they work for me this time.

*Katiechick* - how far behind me are you Thank u for being here as a support. Its hard for me to be as positive as i once was because ALL my cycles be it Icsi or Fet's i've had perfect circumstances and still i have no live baby at home to show. 

So i am day 12/13 of my cycle and using the opk waiting for the surge, which always comes on day 14 ..after that my clinc will transfer my 2 remaining blasts 6days after! Of course, i have the additional anxiety attacks of hoping and praying they survive the thaw!!!! 

Oh, btw, i am from the caribbean, where are u lovely ladies hailing from??. Co-incidentally, the clinic i go to is a clinic with alot of uk staff memebers. They are in the lovley island of barbados and from what i've been told, alot of us & uk residents go there to cycle as they get the bonus of having a family holiday in the sand and sun.

Later folks


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Effigy  

Well looks like you and I have a lot in common   strangely enough I had a holiday booked to Barbados last year, as we love the caribbean, but because I fell pregnant and got quite bad OHSS they would not let me go. I had to cancel the holiday (luckily we got it paid back via insurance) but at the time my clinic told me that there was a really good IVF clinic in Barbados, should I have had to go there! Life is full of strange coincidences. 

I noted from your post that you have been given Metformin........I have asked lots of ladies on FF about this as I have never been offered it by my IVF clinic    and don't know why. I also notice that you mentioned heparin and perdinolsone or something like that.......could I ask what that is for? Again I haven't been offered any meds whatsoever    should I be worried or ask the clinic why not? I know that PCOS ladies can be at higher risk of miscarriage but I did not know you could take drugs to try and prevent it. I thought heparin was for blood clotting problems/immune issues?

Would love to hear your views on this. 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi

Can I join you? Im on day 12 today and so should be having FET next week too! Provided that is my frosties survive. I have 4 blasts on ice and they will thaw 2 at a time. But if we end up with 3 viable frosties they will put 3 back because Ive just turned 40. I know you think Im probably mad (you are right there!) but Im just hoping that one will survive at the moment, let alone 3! 

This is the first time Ive had FET. Ive had 2 IVFs, the first was positive but had a blighted ovum. The second didnt work at all and this time I had blasts (which really confused me).

I too have PCOS. 

How are you feeling about it? Im trying not to get my hopes up too much personally. 

Jen x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Jo-Mo  

Welcome to the thread  

Hopefully with 4 blasts you should get a good number for transfer and the other good thing is that they are already blasts so you don't need to worry about whether they will get to blasts or not (as is my case as they are intending to thaw Day 3 embies and grow them to blasts).

Don't loose heart, I know it is easier said then done but I see many women on this site that have finally got BFP's and healthy pregnancies past 12 weeks who did so on cycle number 5, 6 or plus!! So remember this could be the one that works     

Look forward to hearing how you get on. 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. FET are easier on the body and mind so you should hopefully find it a lot easier then a fresh cycle.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks FoxyLady, I must say its lovely having no drugs. I keep thinking Ive forgotten something! 

I have my second scan tomorrow and hope that the lining is thickening up on its own. They've recommended I take aspirin to boost this (my clinic does recommend it for all cycles).

I know there are positives for many ladies with FETS, I just hope that some of your positiveness from this thread rubs off on me, but without me getting too worked up! I just find that the fallout when it doesnt work is getting progressively worse. Or maybe it was just that last time I had blasts and the hype and expectation is so much higher, that you just have further to fall.

Anyway, good luck to you too! 

Jen x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

*Foxy-L* - Yes, seems we do have stuff in common...i am 33yrs young as well ! As for the clinic they really are wonderful...small, people-person/service oriented...perhaps one day u will check them out? - Maybe for a sibling to this baby YOU WILL CONCEIVE (ahem!!, notice my positive attitude u have rubbing off on me... ) As for the drugs, the predinsolne(sp?) is a steriod they use, the heparin IS a blood thinner yes, but it seems it helps prevent blood clotting that could lead to miscarriages. I have had some blood screening done for immune issues and everything came back normal, so no one quite knows or understand why i have such great cycles and cant have my wish. Hence the heparin, due to the miscarriage at about 8weeks and the blighted ovum, they say the heparin is suppose to help. I know of other women who have used this drug and it has helped prevent further loss...Apparently they stay on it throughout the first trimester. As for me, well, i dunno...i guess i'll wait and see. The metformin some folks call the miracle drug, others say they have no real results with it..but in my experience i have noticed one thing..my follicles are bigger and of better quality since i have been on it, so maybe it does contribute in some way towards success. Ask your doc. what he thinks. Perhaps because u have only had 1misc.  they cant quite diagnose u as having a problem as they say its normal for women to have at least one in their lifetime...(don'tcha just hate remarks like that ) How many cysts do u have on each ovary? do u know? My left looks worst than my right...sigh** Luckily though, i still ovulate on my own and on time all the time. I wonder how much longer my luck would stay on my side. I'm hoping say, AFTER i have at least 2 babies...lol

*J-mo* - Hi and welcome...seems like u and i are on the same day of our cycle..today is about day 13 for me...i am using the opk and awaiting my surge. Yes, like F-lady says, FET are soooooooooooo much better on the body...god i wish ART was always as easy. Like u i have had a Blighted ovum and know the trials of cycling after cycling and waiting for the news of wether its viable or not. Luckily u have 4 blasts and so your chances of getting viable thawed out embies are great. Last fet i did i had 4, two thawed and so now i am on my last 2 hoping and praying they thaw beautifully..AND even asking for them to hatch!!!! Yes, i want the whooooooooooollllle NINE YARDS this time...   . I am also on 81mg Asprin. Tell me, when do they intend to put back in your blasts, my RE. says 6days after my surge....which means they take it out and leave it for 24hrs then put it back in. Hm, how i wish they would just put them back in after they thaw and show they are good and viable. So the waiting continues.......lets all pray for some bfp's to come rolling in.... 

*Katie-C* - how are u today hon.

later ladies


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, Ladies.

J-Mo Welcome to the thread. Hope we all can help u even though i am new to fet but hope i can. Hope Ur scan goes OK 2Moro and that Ur lining is thickening up nicely. Lets us know how u get on.

Foxy, How r u Hun? When do u start fet ? And is it medicated or natural ?

Effigy, How r u ? Do u start fet next week or do u have et ? I am waiting for May AF which should be anytime now. Cant wait to start.

Can u all do a AF dance please    Do u know how long a medicated fet take from d/r to et. I have heard its about 6 weeks. I have to have a medicated one as my af's are irregular. 

Well i hope u all have a nice night. 

Take care Katie xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies

This is just a quick post as I've got lots to do tonight but I'll post a longer response later this week.

Effigy - great to hear from you honey and so nice to see how much we have in common. Can I ask how many miscarriages have you had? You are right about them being very common and that most people can expect one in their lifetime but it just seems so unfair when you've gone through IVF to get there and then it happens    So how is life in sunny barbados? Have you always lived there? Where you born in barbados? I wish I was there right now, a bit of sun would be lovely    It is interesting how different clinics treat differently. Mine don't seem to want to give you any drugs unless they absolutely have to! I really don't know whether that is a good thing or bad. It is interesting that you have no known immune problems yet they are giving you heparin. When did they test you for immunes. Mine won't unless I have had three miscarriages, yeh right if they think I'm sticking around to have three to then be tested they have another thing coming   Take care and look forward to chatting again soon   P.S. I've blown up bubbles up to 33 for good luck  

Jo Mo - I really do understand what you mean about it getting harder. The more cycles you rack up the more you start to worry if you will be posting on here in years to come and still not have had a child. But remember this, they do say it can take up to 3 to 4 fresh cycles to have a pregnancy and we are not at that stage yet, so keep strong and positive       My brother in law's wife has just had a child through IVF at 47!!! Admittedly it was probably DE but nonetheless......

Katie chick - I can see that this will actually be your first transfer! How exciting. Hopefully you will be first time lucky and not have to go through the pain of a BFN or more cycles. I wish you lots of luck      

Look forward to chatting to you guys again later this week. I'm so pleased I found this thread as it seems as if we are a rare bunch undergoing blast transfer    and it is so nice not to be alone for this


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi I've just realised not everyone is undergoing a blast transfer, I think Katie you are just having FET? Anyhow I'm really pleased to have found this thread. 

xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi

*Katie-C* - I hope your Af doesn't show and you are Pregnant!!!! (howsthat for wishing for ya!!)
*
J-mo * - How was your lining check? I hope we both have our transfers on the same day..would be cool to obsess with you..hahahah

*Foxy-L* - Thanks for the bubbles, except i don't understand it. I see 33bubbles by my name though, did u do that cool. No hon, i was not born in Barbados nor do i live there. I live in another Caribbean island..(not half as tourist oriented with the beautiful beaches as b'dos though), so i usually have to travel for anything to do with ivf, fet etc. Barbados is a lovely place though, i can see why folks visit there in such large numbers and often  I like the fact that your clinic doesn't give meds unless they have to. I guess mine believe thet have to. Yes, they found no immune issue's...i had the test done in 2006 or 2007 i think(will double-check that). I have had one miscarriage at 8weeks(didn't pick it up until i was 12weeks along though ) and i had a blighted ovum from an Fet. Plus, if am correct, i may have had a chemical from my first iui done last month. I started seeing very faint lines on the pregnancy test, but my period came a few days after soooooo . I guess they feel like its the only thing to do to help....sigh* I feel like i am grasping at straws here and REALLY REALLY need a miracle now or i will loose it......doesn't ttc and Ivf/icsi/fet...seem all consuming Hey you're right, I'm glad i created this thread 

P.S. I AM 5HOURS BEHIND U GUYS OK, SO SORRY FOR WHAT MAY SEEM LATE NIGHT POST TO U ALL...(LOL )


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for lovely warm welcome ladies! I look forward to getting to know you all.

My lining today was 8.3mm which is good and so FET will probably go ahead provided the frosties thaw ok. Im on day 13 today and I have a follicle at 17mm so when that pops I think ET will be 4 days later ( I have 6 day blasts on ice). Clinics seem to vary quite a bit dont they?

Effigy - lucky you to live in the Caribbean! I wish I was there right now. I pray for your miracle

Foxylady - I dont want to be posting on here in years to come either! In all seriousness Im giving myself a year and that will be it. I know Im only 40 but I never wanted to be an ancient mum. Plus we havent got the money anyway to go on and on sadly. I think if we had a bottomless pit of money it would be different but I think its important to know where to draw the line. If truth be told Im already starting to psyche myself up into accepting being childless. Its very difficult as my DH has 2 kids from a previous marriage and so they remind me what I havent got with him.

Katie - I hope you dont get your AF either! But if you do bring it on! 

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all fab today.

Foxy, I'm not sure if my   are blast or not. The hospital did mention about blast but don't know if they took them to blast. I developed ohss thats why i have to have fet so when they mentioned about blast i wasn't well and cant remember what they said  

J-Mo, Glad Ur lining is OK. Not long now for u to have et.

Effigy, How r u today chick ? Hope Ur OK. Thanks for saying u hope AF don't turn up and I'm pregnant I'm wishing that to But think AF will turn up soon as have had AF pains.

Well i hope u all have a nice day. 

Katie xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi girls

Got my surge today...uh-hmm. Estimated date of transfer is May 20th...

I have to say though, I am feeling sooo numb with it all.  Also, i started my predininsolne(sp) tablets today and my clexane shots. Once per day in the stomach... 

Hows everyone else!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello J Mo, Katie C and Effigy  

Hope you lovely ladies are well? 

Just a quick post to let you know my news! Had scan at 8.30am today and thankfully one of my two cysts had disappeared    the other one had shrinked slightly so they took a blood test and said they would get back to me. Well at 5 to 5 today, after a whole day at work spent plopping    they told me that the estrogen was low enough to go ahead........so I'm back on the FET and hopefully only about a week behind schedule YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEE    

I will do more personal posts later this week but thought you might like to hear my good news!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

J-Mo

You know what they say don't you, it's usually the cycle that you've given up on that gives the elusive  . I am so hoping and praying that this is your special one       . I too don't want to go on forever, and can't financially, so let's hope we can celebrate a lovely BFP, together with Effigy and Katie C, on this thread


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girls! 

Well we all seem to be progressing nicely dont we?

Katie - any sign of AF yet? Hope you are ok.
Effigy - Wahoo you have a date! I dont know about the tabs you are taking but I had clexane last time (and have to have it again after et this time). Its not nice is it?
Foxy - Great news about the cyst! Thanks so much for your positive thoughts. Yes lets hope this is a lucky thread 

I had no surge today but going for my scan again today. Does anyone know the best time of the day to pee on the stick

Lots of love
Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Hope Ur all well today.

Effigy, Glad u have got a date. Not long now. 

Foxy, Great news about the cyst and not long till fet.  

J-Mo, Sorry u had not surge today and hope Ur scan goes OK. Don't know the best time to pee sorry i cant help u.

Well no sign of AF today is day 28 so hopeful not long now. I felt really down yesterday and had a cry was feeling like its not going to work stupid i know as i have not even started fet yet but don't know what is wrong with me. I think it because sil is due for her baby at the end of may and my other sil is due september and have just found out my best friend is pregnant. It just seems that everyone around me is pregnant.  It just seems so unfair that we have to have tx to get pregnant but lets hope this thread is lucky.

Sorry just needed yo tell someone how i was feeling hope that was OK ans sorry if i have upset anyone.

Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Awww Katie I know how you feel. I had such a week 2 weeks ago when people were having babies left right and centre around me and I came on too. You probably have a bit of PMT too.

Once your AF comes you will have a plan and thats when you will start to feel more positive about things because you will be focusing on you again. Honestly it will get better. I know this rollercoaster is so bloody awful but you just have to pick yourself up each time and put one foot in front of the other again. 

Ive been googling too much today because Im feeling a bit iffy too (about success rates etc).

Take care and keep talking !

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Jen, Like u said its probably pmt. Its just waiting for AF to turn up. When u don't want her to show she turns up and then when Ur want her she doesn't. AF's eh.  

I am trying not to think about it and hopefully AF will turn up. Just cant wait to start fet. I'm a bit impatient  

What time have u got Ur scan today ? 

Take Care
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Im leaving here in about 15 mins, I go in my lunch hour as I work in London and the clinic is not far on the tube. Im getting worried as Ive been surfing too much and looking too much on here and apparently day 6 blasts are not good


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hope it goes OK let us know. Some people say day 6 blast are OK and then u here they are not can u ask Ur clinic when u go for scan just to put Ur mind at ease I'm always here for u. My embies were frozen on day 6 but I'm not sure if they are blast or not as when the talked about blast i was suffering from ohss and my mind was all over the place that was in January so have time to recover. Did u suffer from ohss ?

Good luck, Hun.
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

No but I came quite close. It must have been so horrible for you.
But best not to have had et in that condition.

I will ask at the clinic today and let you know. If yours were frozen on day 6 then I would say they were probably blasts.

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

I had ohss quiet bad well i think it was bad but not as bad as some others on ff. I ended up in hospital for a few days and was really gutted i couldn't have et but i know my clinic was only looking after my health. My consultant seems really positive about it working but just wait and see. I had to go to clinic everyday to have blood test and the day i got admitted to hospital is the day the were frozen so maybe they are blast.

Better do some house work   as house is a mess.

Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Me again

Ive just got back and they said that some clinics dont even bother to freeze day 6 blasts as they dont feel its worth it. But apparently at my clinic they told me they have had many positive pregnancies with day 6 blasts so we shouldnt worry about it.
Also they will be put back the day they are thawed so they will still remain day 6's.

Looks like I will ovulate tomorrow or saturday so ET will be either tues or weds afternoon.

Enjoy your housework!
Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Glad u found out at lest we know now we all will have to think positive and not worry.Glad Ur scan was OK. Hope u ovulate soon and great news that et will be next week.

Katie xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello ladies

Foxy-L - i was so very pleased to read your post!! Yeaaa for u about having those cysts disappear and being given the green light on this Fet!!!  Hey, do u have any dates yet?? Would've been nice if all of us could be in tww together ent it? 

J-mo & Kaite-C : Whats this i read about you gals and 6day blasts? I didn't realise that 6day blasts came with a stigma??  Now my blasts were frozen on day 5 and when they..if they..thaw out they will leave them for that entire day i guess, does that make them a 6day blasts when transferred I know my clinic transfers the day after thawing soooo makes me wonder!!!

Now i have to say i share both your sentiments of feeling a bit hopeless lately. I must admit i have been feeling like i am going through the motions with this FET as my faith in them have dwindled soo much over the years . They say what's to be will be, so if thats right, whether i cry,worry or have faith to move mountains, it will not change the eventual outcome right Also, mentally, psychically, emotionally, spiritually...i feel drained. The last 4yrs i have spent being soo consumed with IVF, ICSI, FET, IUI has made the quality of my life different..perhaps less than what it could've have been . My heart has managed to make becoming a mother her greatest desire..all the while the other aspects of my life has been severely neglected. Hey, bravo to those that can afford to "_keep reaching for the stars_" and "_climb every mountain till they find their dreams_" but for me i have had to consciously decide to draw a line. Even with riches i don't think i could invest an indefinite period into this dream. As crazy as that may sound, i have had to replace thoughts like that with a dose of reality, which is that sometimes God says no. Accepting the fact that my present DH(i was married year's ago and have a 14yr old dd from that marriage) and i would never share the bond & blessings of our own child is the hardest thought in my mind. But..BUT..for my sanity sake, i must entertain this. So, hopefully these last two embies will bring with it a miracle of life for us. We have fought HARD and shed many tears and truly do deserve it. They also represent to me the only two living things we have ever created, so loosing them during the thaw or having a bfn at the end of my tww will be so final. If this doesn't work out, i intend to try a couple iui's. They will be desperate attempts as my DH has low numbers, but i must try until that time comes when i will stop.

In the meantime i stay strong, for my self and for u ladies. We all are bonded by having to walk this path that sooo many cannot even fathom. Hence, lets all whole hands and PRAY for our miracles. Not next year, not in our next desperate attempts..BUT NOW. NOW....NOW!  

God bless


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Awww Effigy, bless you too.
I think you have the right attitude. We need to be pragmatic about this. People say to keep positive etc but we do need to face reality. It may not happen for us we just have to do what we can to try, otherwise we will look back on this and regret it. I believe that its important to keep ourselves stress free though, and keeping positive thoughts like ''My babies are nestling in nicely'' or ''I am pregnant and healthy'' helps to keep the stress levels at bay.
My embryologist couldnt believe that my last IVF didnt work because everything looked so good for us. He asked if I'd been under stress and as it happens I had. I had the ET, had a few relaxing days off from work and when I went back to work all hell broke loose. I had such severe stress that I couldnt eat and sleep for days and I cried and cried. My embryologist said that hed just come back from a seminar and they are now certain that when you have severe stress, a chemical is released in the body to protect it, and this chemical literally wraps itself around the embryo and prevents it from implanting! 
So the moral of the story is, wrap yourself in cotton wool! Keep relaxed and dont stress over this process. Have whatever alternative therapy you can to help and try to think positively. I find hypnotherapy wonderful for this, you can get CDs from the internet. Hypnotherapy is brilliant because its making suggestions to your sub conscious (which controls all our automatic bodily functions) in a highly relaxed state. Im extremely lucky because I have a friend that is a hypnotherapist!

Having said all that you have day 5 blasts which are fine. They may be day 6 by the time they put them back but the difference is that they are faster developers and considered to be better for that reason. Embryos which only reach blast stage on day 6 are slower developers and not as good as day 5 ones. Its still possible for us day 6rs but the chances are reduced. But before you get too worried ladies (Ive been doing a lot of googling!), if day 6s survive the thaw they are considered to be stronger than day 6's that dont - obviously! And therefore we may get better results with 6s that have been frozen than with fresh day 6s. Does that make sense? 

But effigy seriously DO NOT worry about your day 5s they will be great! 

Hope everyone is ok today
Jen x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Jen

Your post was both uplifitng and informative.  Thank u for being a great cheerleader in a strugglethat REALLY tests a persons will.  I am tryingto keep the faith, really and will bethinking positive thoughts for the next few days asthough i am pregnant already. (Ohhhhh to type those words..I am pregnant !)

How are you doing today?/ Any dates yet?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Girls,

How r u all today.

Effigy, Try not to worry about Ur day 5's try and relax and not stress. I know thats easier said then done but we r all here for u if u need us. Thinking   thoughts for u.

Foxy, J-Mo, How r u today Huns ?


Nothing to report from me. AF still hasn't turned up day 30 today longest cycle was 66 so might have a long wait.   it will turn up soon need u all to do AF dance please   
I haven't got any AF pains really sometimes i have a bad tummy but then it goes but nothing. All this waiting is making me go insane  (DH says i already am)   

Will keep u all up dated if anything happens.

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Sorry I've been a bit quiet just very stressful at work which is sods law as I had two months of relative calm and now that I am half way through my FET all hell has broken out!! I am an Office Manager and also an Executive Officer to the Principal of a University, so a very busy role. I have been in my job nearly 4 years but the last year has been a real strain. I think every since my BFP last year, then the miscarriage, I came to realise how stupid and insignificant all the work stress is but unfortunately just how much it also effects my life. Well, approx a year ago, of the two ladies I manage, one went off for early retirement and the other applied for a job elsewhere in the College. We then go two temps and they have been great but last week one announced that she won't be applying for the job in the Principal's Office as she doesn't really want to do PA work anymore and the other has announced she is now going to go abroad with her DP. They both plan to leave June/July, so I now have to recruit two new people (preferably permanent to avoid this again) and also will no doubt have to cover not only my own job but their's when they go, if we haven't yet got replacements!!! Well as you can imagine I came home on Friday and thought GREAT just what I need when I am trying to remain stress free. I thought long and hard about it and was close to cancelling the time I've booked off for this transfer (approx 1 week) then thought no why should I, this is more important. But now I am stressing about how to remain calm when I go back as I really don't want to jeopardise my cycle. I can't take time off sick as I was off last year for nearly 4 months with really bad OHSS followed by the miscarriage   

Sorry to go on ladies and for the me me post but I just feel that it is sods law when you need things to go well they go tits up, excuse the french  

Well, enough about me, I will just have to up the acupuncture sessions and have lots of PMA    

Jo Mo - your recent posts really touched me, I do understand exactly what you mean. It does feel like a vicious cycle in that if you are really positive and think it will happen, then you have so much further to come down if it doesn't work. Yet if you feel it won't work from the outset, you beat yourself up for being negative, you just can't win. I think recently I have tried to say to myself that what is meant to be is meant to be and instead of stressing over which cycle number I am on, I just keep saying 'It will happen, I just don't know when exactly' - maybe I am too optimistic but if you give up hope then what have you got left! So try, as hard as it may be, to be positive and think good thoughts about your next transfer    

Effigy - again I really do understand how you feel honey, this is such a painful journey that we have to go through and all the harder because none of us know when or if it will end. I think in your case look to the overriding positive which is the fact you have a child so you know your body can do it, and do it successfully, so try and hold on to that and just tell yourself that this is a blip that you will pass    - secondary infertility, which is unfortunately what you might have is very common but the good news is those ladies are probably more likely to have another child so don't give up hope    If you don't mind me asking if you are with a new partner is the difficulty with him rather than you??

Katie - how are you? I'm so sorry your AF hasn't arrived, I do know how frustrating that is as I have cycles up to 50 days and it really is a big pain in the   anyhow here is a little AF dance to help you along        

Love to you all
Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. I am having my next scan on 28 May so pray and hope that my lining is nice and thick then and that the pesky cyst is lying low   and won't interfere with ET. This is hopefully going to be on 4 June as long as my Day 3 embies make it to blasts


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Foxy,

Sorry to here u are stressed at mo. Hope u get someone to help u at work really soon so u can consentrate on tx. When i had ohss i had nearly 3 months off and when i went back i felt i went back to soon and sometimes i have good days and sometimes i have bad days where i would cry at work and people would ask if i was OK. Not many people know about tx as they just ask to many questions. After all that time i had off they had got a replacement for me but was told my job was safe ( i work as a cash clerk in a large supermarket) but when i went back i felt i didn't fit in and i still don't i feel the other person has took over my role and that gets me mad as my manager knows about tx. I'm use to think it was my fault that they get someone else in but now i think sod them i was ill and that wasn't my fault. My job is stressful maybe not as much as Ur's but i do understand. Remember we r all here for u   

Hope Ur scan goes well and please try to relax i know its easier said then done. I'm here for u.

Take care Hun
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Keep up that positive thinking Effigy! Im glad I could help.
FoxyLady - Keep counting to 50! I find that its the stress that I know about that I can handle and keep in control. Its the stress that jumps up and bites you in the bum that I cant handle! Just take it one day at a time, remember to have 'you' time even for only a few mins a day (have a 10 min sit on the loo if necessary!)
Katie - Hope that evil witch shows her ugly face soon! It never comes when you want it to. Do you have any signs??

Well Im all set for my et this Weds afternoon as long as the frosties thaw ok that morning. Then Im going to have the rest of the week off and of course its bank holiday weekend so it will be a nice rest. Ive told my boss that hes not to stress me out when I get back! I have reflexology tonight and Acupuncture tomorrow. I must say I love this pampering business! 

Love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Girls.

J-Mo, Hope et on Wednesday goes OK and i will be   for Ur embies. Hope Ur boss doesn't stress u out we will all   if he does  

Effigy, How r u today chick ?

Foxy, Hope Ur OK and hope work is going OK.

Well still no AF but think She will show up soon as I'm getting a spotty face but nothing else but hope she hurries up. Will keep u all up dated.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Jo Mo - wishing you the best of luck for ET on Wednesday       remember PMA, this could be the one!!! I take it your boss knows?  

Katie C - thanks for your lovely note about my work situation etc, glad to know I'm not the only one feeling like this! I think after the time I had off last year, it was only when I returned that I realised how pointless all the work stress is etc. Problem is when you are back at work and in the thick of it, it is easy to say that! I also know deep down that I am not happy with my job anymore and need to move on but have put it off for nearly two years now because of IVF treatment etc (I worry that a new job will be very stressful and I won't be able to combine it with treatment). Sometimes it is so hard and feels as if we are being tortured. Still, on a positive note, hopefully we will soon all be enjoying BFP's and all of this will seem a distant nightmare   

Effigy - how are you honey? When is your ET day? Sending you lots of positive vibes for that      

Ladies - what are your views on immune testing? I am a bit confused at the moment and don't know what to do next if I get a BFN. Given the fact that all 10 of our embryos were top quality, graded 1-2, I can't help but feel that if they don't work there must be some other reason causing it then simply PCOS. Maybe I am just trying to find an answer as it would help to deal with the pain but after how many transfers should you start to look at either immune issues or genetic/chromosones (i.e. PGD/PGS)?

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I wish i had more timeto chat, but in a few hours i will be leaving for the airport to go to have my FET done!!. This is possibly..like REALLY possibly my last fet and i am soo hoping i get a miracle . Yes, my last two remaining blasts(i started with 10 ) have thawed and transfer is around 11:00 a.m tommorrow!!   Which means i am gonna get about 2-3hrs sleep max between now and then. Also, tommorrow is my mothers birthday, so i am hoping it brings me a miracle as i would LOVE to give her this gift too..she is my best friend!

*Foxy-L*: I share your sentiments about wanting answers. Like i mentioned i have had perfect cycles galore, great blasts and nada!!! I did immune testing and it came back negative which always makes me wonder whats up?? Yes, i have mild pcos but i too just cant believe thats it . Perhaps if i were wealthy i would run extensive tests and know for sure ,sure sure, but i am not and feel like i am chasing my tail over and over again. Maybe,this last fet would finally allow my heart to beat again and quench this thirst  Oh and to answer your question: I do have a DD from my 1st marriage, i was 19 when i had her..fast forward 14yrs and even though its fabulous that i do and i am sooo grateful to god, that doesnt take away from how painful it is to not be able to have another child. Actually, it makes my frustration even worse, particuallry as this is another husband, another life.... So the blip seems to be more than that as i cant understand why not We are not secondary infertility as my dh has very low sperm count, it cant be 2million at times, sometimes more. We soooo want to share this bond and my dd says she NEEDS to have a lil sis or bro and yet we always come home empty handed!! I feel like this has been the worst, worst..HARDEST struggle of my entire life and my heart is broken. So, i'm with u on being endlessly confused and looking for a miracle.

*Katie-C:* Gosh u must be so frustrated!!! I hope your AF finds u soon so u can have a plan in action....Perhaps this is the lead up to something great for u..keep us posted ok?
*
J-mo* : Well, seems like its me and you tommorrow chic  I am a stay-at- home-mom so all i will be doing is lying around obsessing and i'm glad for the company. Good for u taking time off to relax..pleeeease dont stress yourself out..i am here to count the days with you.

Ok ladies, going to try and fill out immigration forms . There is so much left to say but REALLY WANT US ALLLLLLLL TO HAVETHAT EVER ELUSIVE BFP WITH A LIVE HAPPY HEALTHY NINE MONTHS AND BEAUTIFUL BABY AT THE END!!!GOD BLESS US ALL...

Later ladies, please, say a prayer for me


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies!

Effigy, Id love to know what you would write if you DID have time to chat!! Hee hee. Im hoping and praying for your miracle hun. I can totally relate to you about wanting that bond with your husband. My Dh has two kids from his first marriage and I just want to experience what he feels towards them. And I want to have that bond with him. Hopefully your mums birthday will bring you that extra piece of luck for your last two precious embies. I really hope this works out for you, as I know how heart braking this journey can be. Good luck for your ET and yes we can share the 2ww together.

Katie - Bring on the evil witch!!! Hope its soon hun

FoxyL - Ive had the immune tests and chromosome tests and they came back negative. Its good to know you are in the clear but these tests can be expensive. What does your clinic say? 
Even though I was negative, Im having heparin injections and also this time I will be on steroids too just in case there is an issue with natural killer cells.

Jen xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies

Jo Mo - Best of luck with your ET tomorrow      I really hope and pray that you and Effigy will get a magic BFP, closely followed of course by me and Katie C    - wouldn't that be wonderful! It is also interesting to see what you said about immunes/chromosone etc. I am so confused about what to do if this next ones turns out to be another big fat BFN. I know that the testing is really really expensive and we already have maxed out on our credit card. However, I don't think I could face doing more transfers only to find out on the 4th, 5th or 6th (GOD I pray I don't end up there  ) that all along I had a autoimmune problem or high NKa cells! I even found myself googling DE yesterday in desperation   This journey is SO HARD because there are also so many options now, but as Effigy rightly points out not a bottom less pit of money! Well anyway I really really hope and pray this is lucky for you.  

Effigy - likewise, I really really pray that you get a good result       I also do understand how hard it must be because although you have a DD it is only normal to want to share children with your new husband. I referred to it as secondary infertility because in the UK they refer to ladies who have successfully conceived one child, but are struggling to conceive others, as having 'secondary' infertility. I on the other hand I have 'primary' infertility. Whether it is primary or secondary they are both just as cruel and it is so unfortunate that we have to be in this position. I will pray hard that this brings you your dream    I also know what you mean about trying to find answers.......it is so horrible when everything is perfect in a cycle yet no BFP. In a strange way I want to do immune tests etc to hopefully uncover something but then in other ways I want a good result because surely finding yet another problem (on top of PCOS) is not good! Does anyone know if you have a higher chance with DE if you have PCOS? I am not ready just yet to contemplate that route, and would have to either save or get another credit card, but I just feel so so desperate  

Katie C - how are you? When will your ET be? Hopefully we will be in the dreaded 2ww together?

Lots of love to you all 

FoxyLoxy
xxxxx

Effigy/Jo Mo - hope you won't forget about me and Katie C on our 2ww?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Of course we wont forget about you! 
We four are in this together OK?!?! 

Im sitting here on tenterhooks in case my mobile rings and they tell me not to bother coming in. All being well I'll be legs akimbo at 2pm this afternoon! 

Effigy did you have yours yesterday or is it today?? I cant remember and get confused because of the time difference. If Ive missed it I hope it went really well and if its today - loads of luck to you hun! 

Foxy - I would have the autoimmune tests first and see how you go with that. They arent too expensive. And can be easily remedied with drugs. NK cells are a bit more tricky and its debatable whether they can be tested anyway. Chromosome problems are something else and just cant be treated. But its better to know. Hope that helps 

Take care all
Jen xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post. 

Jo Mo - thanks for your reply. I hope everything went OK for you today and that you got some good news for your ET? Let us know how you got on. Remember to take the next 2 weeks easy. Sending you lots of         - hopefully chat again very soon.

Effigy - hope you are well? How did you get on with your ET? I'm also sending you lots of        

Katie C - how are you? Any news or sign of AF? 

Nothing to report here, I am just patiently counting down the days to my next scan (Wed 28 May) and hoping it will be good news in terms of the lining and that these pesky cysts are lying low   I really really just want it to be ET as the thought of whether my 6 little embies are going to make it or not is driving me   but I am trying hard to keep up the PMA     

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. Jo Mo - thanks for your advice. I think I will try the tests for immune issues (if I don't get a BFP from this FET) before going down the chromosome route as I know that is a very difficult / tricky area in terms of what they can do to fix a problem, very little I think!


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

*Katie-C:* I sure hope u get Af soon, u must be soo anxious!!

*Foxy-L*: Thank u for your understanding of my situation and for the education as to the term secondary infertility, i appreciate it! How u doing??, next week will be here before u know it and with some GREAT news for i am sure..u will be in your tww soon enough! Perhaps u and Katie-C will b ableto obsess together huh?

J-Mo: I hope u have had your tansfer by now and get back to us with some good news. Hey, didnt realise u were on blood thinners as well?? what other meds are you on? i am on baby asprin,predinisolne(steriod) clexane(like heparin) metforin and suppostries!!!! I am here waiting on ya... 

Ok ladies, so as u can guess i had my transfer . Flew out on the morning of the 20th, as i reached the hotel they told me the clinic called and moved my appt. 3hrs earlier than planned . I hurriedly left for the clinic(bladder not full yet ) to see whats what and they told me the embryo's were doing soo well they wanted to put them in earlier so they could hatch in me. So that means it was a great thaw and re-expansion and everyone has thier toes and fingers crossed for me. As for me, like i've said, i've had perfect cycles before and well, u know, BUT i am pryaing this is it for me and i get my miracle!!!! So thats it, i am here hoping hoping hoping.....& needing lots of  ..so dont forget that for me!!

Hugs to u all, will check in later!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey girls! 

How are we all doing? Sorry Ive been quiet. I had my FET on wedsnesday as planned, the first two blasts out of the four survived the thaw ok and expanded well and so it all went really well. Its just down to me now to keep hold of them. Pressure eh?!

Yesterday I did nothing but put my feet up because I was getting a lot of twinges in that area and Im just hoping its because they are settling in. Ive had nothing today though.

Yes Im on the same drugs as you Effigy apart from the Metformin, my consultant has told me to stop that (they all have different opinions). Were you on the same drugs before or is this the first time for the steroids? Im hoping and praying for your miracle I really am. As I am for all of us on here.
I dont know about you but I quite enjoy the 2ww. Yeah I know Im a bit  
Its because you get spoilt by your Dh more and also its a time to live in hope and not despair.....do you know what I mean? Its like blissful ignorance of whats around the corner.

Katie - any sign yet of AF Hope you are ok

Foxy - not long until your scan now. And then you will be able to plan your FET with more clarity.

Hope to hear from you all soon

Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I just wrote a post and lost it.  so I'm going to try again.

Effigy, Hope Ur OK Hun and hope Ur transfer went OK.

J-Mo, Glad u had transfer to and hope u get spoilt by Ur DH.

Foxy, How r u Hun ? Not long till Ur scan hope it goes well.

Well ladies AF arrived today I'm so pleased.    Cant believe that I'm excited that AF has arrived weird isn't it ? But I'm excited that i can actually start fet. I start my nasal spray 2Moro and i need to phone my clinic to book a scan for 2 weeks Tuesday. Will keep u all posted with what happens.

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Wahoo katie thats great!  
Now you can start planning and the time will soon rush by. Hope the AF doesnt cause you too much pain.

Jen x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can't believe I'm posting on here at 11.00pm at night but I am secretly a night owl   

Jo Mo - so pleased to hear your news, that is fantastic! I feel good things about this one and hope you will be lucky on this thread      now the 2ww begins - let us know how you get on, I'll be reading daily as I can't keep away  

Effigy - hope you are also feeling OK and having PMA      so glad that you and Jo Mo can be on the 2ww together and keeping each other sane with any little twinges or pains - just don't go running to the loo every five mins to see if there is a small spot of blood (i.e. implantation) or veins on your (.)(.) boobies like me    

Katie C - so pleased for you honey that your AF arrived, it must have been my AF dance that did the trick   - now you can actually get started YIPEEEEEEEEEEE  

Well off to watch one of my taped Eastenders (Yes I am a fan I'm afraid) and then off to bed to enjoy a nice long weekend. Sweet dreams ladies. 

Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

That sure is great news katie, nowthe action starts 

J-mo: Hey, thats nice u did it huh?? two great balsts with two left.....i bet those two would be siblings to this one as u will get a bfp!!!!!  I understand what u mean about enjoying the tww...its kinda nice to be able to dream and pretend if just for two weeks Yes, i've been on these meds before...the metformin i only started in March though. I was on Heparin before, but seeing there seems to be a shortage, they changed it to clexane this rounds.How are u feeling? I feel nothing really and am glad time is moving slowly as i cant bear another disappointment.  BUT un til then, I AM PREGNANT!!!!   

Foxy-L: 4more days to scan!!!!! I only forsee good news for u come the 28th....You snd Katie better gear up for the obessessing will begin shortly...lol

Otherwise ladies, i am alright.  Hoping, praying...keeeping myself occupied and hoping god has a few more mercies left to dish out my way


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK today.

J-Mo,Effigy, Hope the 2 ww isn't driving u mad. When do u both test I am    for u both it works.

Foxy, Not long till scan like Effigy said only 4 days to go sure it will fly by.

I started my nasal spray today and have got scan on 10th June that seems ages away but i know its only just over 2 wks but I'm sure it will by then i will not be far behind u ladies. Anyway got to go going to mil not that i want to because she only ever talks about my 2 sil who are pregnant and its hard to put a brave face on.

Will speak soon
Take care
Katie
xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks katie!!

Oh dear, TWO SIL pregnant??  Oh geesh, oh dear..ok...here's how u put that brave face on - have af ew glassess of wine *before* u leave.. ...lol..hope that helps!! Honey, i am so hugging u right now, it must be so stressful..believe me, whilst trying one year, about 5 of my friends..including MY SIL , got pregnant . I wanted to scream at them all!

Hugs


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Effigy,

Thanks Hun, It went OK was just trying to smile when mil was talking about them and trying to look intrested. 
One of my sil is due this week so when she has the baby it will all be baby talk.  

Also have just found out my best friend is 6 weeks pregnant to so that is 3 people aarrgghh! 

Right i need to brave, easier said then done. Its so hard when people u know are pg and not u Why oh Why does life have to be so cruel to us ladies.

Hope Ur all having a nice bank hol I'm working sad i know but i agreed to work 2Moro as a work colleague is off sick   nuts i  know well that what DH says about me  

Take care Ladies
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey girls! 

Are you have a good weekend? We are off to a friends 40th birthday celebration in a min. He's having loads of people get together in an indian restaurant for lunch. My fave food (or one of) but Ive not had it for lunch before! Then next sat hes having a party at his house (an 80's party) and my DH is the DJ. He used to be a bit of an MC in his youth and so he is really looking forward to it. All Ive heard for the last few months is 80s stuff. Although its great (as its my era) its getting on my nerves now and I cant wait for his birthday to be over! 

Im fine thanks girls, had a few twinges of pain but its all stopped now. My boobs arent feeling full like they were on my first IVF when I got pregnant so not sure what to think. But then its still early days so Im trying to think positive. Im still staying chilled out which is the main thing.

Katie - does your MIL not know about your sitch then? I know how you feel about this, my niece has just had a little girl two weeks ago and so I became a great auntie again and this is hard to swallow. Things were not supposed to turn out this way as the generations are all cocked up in my family. My mum was 43 when she had me and so my eldest brother is 17 years older than me. Everyone in my family has given up on me having kids now and so all the talk is about the new baby. Its so hard. And another friend has just had a little girl, and a girl at work is pregnant too and wont stop talking about it. Its hard to develop a thick skin to this sometimes but we are all here for you! 

Effigy - how are you feeling? Are you coping ok with the 2ww? When is your test date? What country do you actually live in? Its pouring with rain here this weekend! My test date is just before my DH's birthday. I so hope its not going to spoil his day.

Foxy - Praying for a good scan for you hun. It will be great for you to be on the 2ww too!!! Eastenders! What are you like?! We are not allowed to watch any soaps in our house, DH wont hear of it, but to be honest I dont miss them really. Im too busy doing other stuff. My fave programme is Gavin and Stacey at the moment. Cant get enough of it! 

Lots of love to you all you lovely ladies

Jen x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Effigy / Jo Mo - how does it feel to be PUPO? I hope you are relaxing and not worrying! Try to take it easy (says me who will be a nervous wreck in my 2ww) but joking apart try to relax and think lots of positive thoughts, lots of sticky vibes and enjoy being pregnant     I am really praying hard for you both and sending you lots of       

Katie C - well done honey on putting on a brave face for the MIL. I know it is really really hard, I am in a similar sitution. I have two SIL's, one already has two children but the other just fell pregnant in April (she is 29) and was moaning it had taken her 3 months   try 3 bloody years    Anyhow I was so upset when I heard about her pregnancy, I   and felt very   for days and remember thinking to myself why is life so unfair. Unfortunately about a week ago she had a miscarriage and I remember feeling very guilty that I had not been happy for her at the time. I've now come to realise that these emotions we have are normal. It is only normal to be jealous and envious of others who can achieve a pregnancy with so little problem or complication, so don't be hard on yourself. When I get sad about the prospect of her being pregnant again (which will be any day now as they are actively trying and it only took them a few months) I just try and remind myself that it is not a race, it is the end product that counts! Also look at it this way, if all your SIL and friends are pregnant there will be all these babies arriving at once so they will have to share the limelight! When your baby comes (and notice I send when, not if  ) it will be past all of these so all the limelight will be on you   I hope my PMA has cheered you up    

Hope you ladies are enjoying the bank holiday weekend. I'm off to Pizza Express this evening with my mum and DH, so looking forward to a bit of indulgence    

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx

P.S. You may have noticed that my picture/avatar has changed, it is a long story but suffice to say I am on another thread with some crazy ladies


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Jo Mo - hope you enjoy your Indian lunch, glad to see it is not only me being naughty    I also love some of the 80s music (showing my age now  ). When is your test day? When is your DH's birthday? Hopefully you will be giving him the best birthday present ever


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi foxy

Ok we wont ask about your avatar?!?!?! 

How was your Pizza? I love their Chicken Pollo salads in there. The best salad that was ever concocted IMO.
Yes Indian was fab thanks. Ive rediscovered Sag aloo! hmmm I have a bit of an appetite at the moment! 

I like what you said about it not being a race but its the end product that counts. Thanks thats cheered me up too.

Im ok thanks, back to work tomorrow but not relishing the idea much. I will take it very easy and try not to get too stressed.

Speak soon, hope everyone else is ok

Jen xx

P.S My test date is the 5th June and DH birthday is on the 7th. Not good timing if its a negative because judging by past reactions I usually have about 2 weeks of despair before I can start to pick myself up again. Oh well lets hope for the best.


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Ladies

Curry and 80's music sounds like a party to me...lets go.... 

Ok, well i ndidan food is rampant in my country..actually i just madesomecuried chicken and potaotes and channa(a type of peas) a week ago...hmmm..i love pepper too. As for music, thats the twin to my other passion - movies, so u ladiesare speaking my language!!! 

Speaking of test dates, rememebr i went to my clinic on my  mother's birthday for the transfer well, my official test date is on my DD's birthday..JUNE 01!!    Yea no pressure right   Actuall, i told my dh if i get a bfp, i will wrap the test up in gift paper and present it to her as one of her presents..noww ouldnt that be the coolest thing  ..


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Effigy,

Yeah we are speaking your language! I saw Cool Runnings for the first time last night. It reminded me of you and how lucky you are to be in a lovely warm country. Its been atrocious weather here! 

ooooh your test date is before mine then. That would be wonderful if you could wrap up such a present! I thought I would do the same for my hubby if we ever got that far.

So how you feeling on your 2ww 

Jen x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah

I think cool runnings was filmed in Jamaica right?? I have never been there but heard its nice.

As for me my AF  is due today/tommorrow and no sign though... ..i know the progesterone suppostries can delay her but still i am holding unto hope  .

Will test in the morning  and see..what about u..any plans of testing soon??


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

You are gonna test tomorrow?!?!?! Ooooh good luck although dont be disappointed if its a negative it may be too soon.

No Im going to try to hold out until my test date. As I said before I quite like the 2ww because its nice to be hopeful so I want to delay it for as long as possible (along with any misery).

Have a good evening all! 
Ive had a really stressful day at work and need to go home to my hypnotherapy CD to calm down

Take care all
Jen x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just a quick one tonight as it's quite late already.

Jo Mo - sounds like you and I have very similar taste in food, Pizza, chicken salad, Indian, Sag Aloo I'm dribbling at the thought   so we'll have to fix a date and go out for a bite to eat? 

Effigy - hope the weather your end is better then here, it couldn't be any worse   which country do you live in in the caribbean? I so envy you   

Now ladies remember lots of positive PMA        I am hoping you can both wrap your test sticks and give them to DH and DD for their birthdays!! 

Katie C - how are you doing? How is the cycle going?

Well got my scan tomorrow so hoping lining is good then we're ready to rock and roll   next week when they get my 6 frosties out  

Lots of love
Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I am in a desperate position here .  This afternoon i started spotting some!!! Knowing AF is due today/tommorrow i felt so sad and decided to take the hpt anyways...to my surprise(even after i peeed like a million times prior) it came up positive..2nd line not as dark, but very visible ..

Thing is, ever so often i wipe and i see some redish/pinkish on the tp...    Knowing my cycle is alllllwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaayyyyyssss on time and today/tommorrow is the date i wonder if this is gonna be a chemical also i know its too late for implantation as i am 7dp5dt.

I want to be strong and keep the faith here..but i am sooooo worried!!! The next 24hrs will tell the truth i guess....

Oh i know some women spot and some even bleed with bfp's..i just never had the silver lining in cases like that so it's hard to rejoice.

I'll keep praying, PLEASE do the same for me   

hugs


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi ladies

Effigy, its not over yet hun. Im praying loads for you I know how much you want this. Please dont give up. Keep positive     . Please et us know how things go. I will be thinking of you all day.

Foxy, good luck with your scan today. I hope you come home and celebrate with a nice meal! What do fancy?! I fancy another Indian after all this talk! 

Katie - How are things going?? 

Nothing to report here really other than felt quite exhausted last night after a very hectic day. It was hard to deal with when I know Im supposed to be taking things easy and Ive been doing nothing much for days on end.

Take care ladies and special PMA to Effigy

Jen x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

It is quite late now so I won't go on as I usually gabble for Great Britain   

Effigy - you don't know how happy your post has made me, seeing you type the words BFP!! I am praying hard for you    that it sticks around and that you are just one of these ladies that has a bleed/spotting through pregnancy (it is very common). Please please let us know how you come on   

J Mo - Try to take it easy, remember it is important to relax around now (say's me who is currently working all hours that god sends and under so much stress)!! I too am praying hard for you for a good result.     

Katie C - you've been very quiet, are you OK?  

Well a brief update for you. I had my scan today and the good news is that the pesky cysts have gone completely    I couldn't believe it when they told me! My lining is OK for transfer (8.2mm) so all set to go! One question though, does anyone know if the thickness of the lining has any bearing on success (ie thicker lining more chance of implantation). The reason I ask is because I have had better linings in the past, 9.6mm for my last FET and 11.3 for the fresh IVF so this is my lowest to date. Any advice would be welcome.

Love to you all, sweet dreams
Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Effigy - just had another thought, if you had two embies transferred the blood could be one of them detaching which is apparently quite common. However, this could still mean there is one tucked up nice and safely in there. So please try to keep positive, I know it is not easy but I have a good feeling about this one


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi

J-Mo: Exhausted eh?? hmm..u might very well be BFP sweetie..really!! Please take it easy during this delicate time sweetheart! Thank u for the advice..i am trrrryyyyyying to be positive over here!

Foxy-L: First i have to say i JUST KNEW those pesky cycstwould behave and u would get the green light..yeaaaaaaaa  Thanks for the kuddos on the bfp!! I have to say its been a nail-biting24-48hrs.  The bleeding is very slight and intermittent...like for hrs there would be nothing, then i would wipe and see some pink & red..then nothing! My Re. nurse said it could all be part of the implantation process and i should be excited.  I desperately WANT to be, but this isnt unfamiliar territory so i am being caustiously optimistic and trying to envision a successful ending to all this Isoo wanttot ypethe words BFP but amtoo afraid i would have to tkae it back. . Anyways, itoo was wondering if it wasthe other embryo that didnt make it yuh know. You read my mind there...wso, i'm just living day to day, waiting hoping and BEGGING god for this one to stick!

Now about your transfer, when is it??  I have had linings of 10, 11..dont know how much this one was but i did ask the nurse while the transfer was going on and she and the doctor said it looked great sooo i am not sure.  However, 8.2mm is really good and perhaps when u do transfer it would be even thicker!!! Sounds like u have everything positive for u....of course, i will be cheering u on as well!! When is the estimated transfer date babes?

Katie-C: whats happening hon?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning honies

Foxy - great news about the scan! Im really pleased for you. Yes when it the ET date estimated to be? I think as long as the lining is over 8mm it has a chance to implant I dont think the thickness has a bearing on success rate and indeed Ive heard its possible to have too thick a lining. I wouldnt worry about that it sounds good to me! 

Effigy, yes it could just be one of the embies coming away or it could just be implantation. Dont give up hope! 

Katie - Hope you are ok? 

Im not too good today girls and feel really down. My boobs were feeling progressively fuller over the last week and now they dont and today Ive been getting pains where I think everything is unattaching. So I dont think this FET has worked and Im really upset. Even though I tried to think pragmatically about it I still know that Im going to go into meltdown when I finally know. I dont know how Im going to get through today especially as my arch rival at work is back from her St Lucian holiday today showing off her 4 month baby bump (

Sorry for bringing things down. I hope you have better days than me

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Lovely Ladies.

Hope Ur all OK today.

Effigy, I'm praying for u it works this time for u Hun. Hope Ur OK.  

J-Mo, Hun sorry Ur not feeling well today. Try and not let Ur colleague get u down I'm sure u will have a bump to show off soon Hun.  

Foxy, Glad Ur scan went OK and glad that those cyst have gone. 

Sorry i have been quiet I have been so busy at work and have just done 14 days without a day off and I'm so tired now. DH said when I'm pregnant (Notice he said when not if) He wont let me do any over time. That told me eh! 

Well not much to report from me my head ache has gone but since i have started d/r i have put on some weight and u can really tell. I don't even eat much has anyone else put on weight ? 

Hope Ur all OK will speak soon
Take care all
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Katie

Glad you are ok, what do you do for work to have to work 14 days?! 

Yes you can feel like that on the drugs, I used to get very bloated. I wouldnt worry about it because in a few months you will be carrying a lot more weight! 

Feel a bit better now as Ive just been out for some retail therapy. A new outfit for a party sat night including killer heels!  

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi J-Mo

Retail Therapy sounds great I might tell DH i need that    Hope u have a nice time at the party on Saturday.  

I work for a large retail company in admin/cash and people have been off sick so have had to cover them still got 2Moro to go yet till my wk end off. Some days i have had to work 12 hrs and they asked me to work the wk end but i said no. 

I finished at 11 today and got home about 11:45am and had a went to bed at 12:30 and have just got up so that is 3 HRS sleep. I cant believe i have had 3 hrs sleep. I didn't realise how tired i was  

Glad Ur feeling better

Kt xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my god! 
But then again you are about half my age, I used to do things like that in my 20s, working two jobs and living on Pro Plus, grapping sleep under a sunbed! Seems like another life time ago now )

Hope you feel better after your kip! 

Yeah roll on the weekend


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Feeling a bit better.

Just writing my diary about our ivf journey started it when we found out we needed ivf and have been writing it ever since. Just put how I'm feeling and what stage we are at have u got a diary ? My sil is due for her baby today and she has been having some pains and if she has it over the wk end thats all I'm going to hear and I'm going to end up going mad aarrgghh!

Sorry just moaning a bit.

Take care
Kt xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sorry this is me post and a moan.  

Just need to get this off my chest have just found out that sil has had a baby girl and I'm sitting here crying  
DH has just gone to this moms i spoke to mil on the phone and she told me. She sounded so happy and now i feel like i have let everyone day by not getting pregnant. I am happy for them but also found out that my other friend is pg that is 5 people who i know. 

Sorry for moaning but just needed to tell someone how i feel.

Kt xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

How are you all? 

J Mo - I know it is not easy but try to keep positive. There are so many ladies who have asolutely no symptoms and get BFP's! I am praying hard for you and Effigy      
Hope you have fun at the party on Saturday and like Katie C says it will soon be you with the bump coming back from an exotic holiday  

Effigy - I really hope this is the one for you. So far all the signs are good so remember PMA girl       

Katie C - I understand how you feel, I really do. There are so many ladies are my work who are pregnant and there is even one lady who has just had child number 2 in the time I've been waiting to get a BFP!! I just feel like such a failure sometimes. Remember though what I said when I get down, it is not a race it is the end product that counts and we ALL WILL GET THERE OK  

Am feeling very nervous now and anxious about next week. I have 6 embryos and they are going to thaw all 6 on Monday, then depending on how many survive the thaw they will grow them to blast! They keep telling me there is a possibility none get to blast but I just keep trying to block that out of my head at the moment. I pray with all my heart that I get 2 (that would be my dream) but failing that at least 1!! I don't know what I'll do if I end up with none, especially as we would still be expected to pay for a FET!!!!
Wish me luck ladies       

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning! 

Katie, I know how you feel hon but you will get there one day. Honestly you will. Just be strong. The best thing is to just see the baby as soon as possible (its a bit like getting back on that horse). How do you feel about it today? Do none of the family know about your challenges? 

Foxy - I know what you mean, although FET is easy the thaw bit is just so nerve wracking. Not to mention taking them to blasts. But your clinic will know whats best for them so you just have to trust them and pray really hard! Im wishing you masses and masses for luck for Monday morning.

Effigy - how are you feeling now? Have you done any more tests?! 

Im ok thanks - just looking forward to the weekend now, its going to be quite busy and so will take my mind off of things. Plus Ive got the party tomorrow and DH is currently sending me emails saying things like ''Yo homegirl - You cold chillin’ and feelin’ funky fresh?''

Bless him - hes really getting into it for his 80's DJ stint. Hmmm must dig out those shoulder pads! 

Jen x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi 
J-mo: How you doing? See u are gearing up for a nice fun weekend ..yes, it'll be nice to take your mind of this whole waiting game..i tell ya!  I laughed at the part where u mentioned looking for shoulder pad..lol..soo many memories ofthose,,hehehe!!!! Are u dressing up like Cindy Lauper?/ Makesure u have that nice baorad band belt and some leotauds ok...  

As for me, yes, i have tested, still seeing two lines..the slight bleeding comes and goes around the same f**king time everyday  ..so i dont know what's up with that! I have to saythis though, its VERY VERY hard lviign day by day andseeing it because it keeps me "at bay" so to speak witht he whole reality of things.  So i am still on all these meds and will be. I'm just praying very hard to make it to an ultrasound at least!!!!! So oneday at a time for me..and everyday is a challenge on my nervous system..i tell ya! I'm praying for u to join me well..without... my drama though!    

Katie-C:Honey i am sooo huggin u right now  I've been there..i know..its tough..but i like the idea of biting the bullet and making a dash to see her.  You put on that brave face babes and cry in the shadows IF u must.  Itoo beleive your turn shall be her soon and this will be but a distant memory...i promise!

Foxy-L: Honey, yessss..ah! thenerves waiting for the thawing results..i swera this whole f**king ivf journey is full of bloody(no pun intended) waiting!!!   I feel like everyday i am waiting for the other shoe to drop...its hard..it is.  BUT on another note, those embies WILL thaw wonderfully..yes they will, and You will have 3 whole wonderful blasts to boast about....yes u will!!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girls

Well I had a very eventful weekend which has had a profound effect on me. 

First of all on Sat I went to visit my friend with her new baby. We had a few hours there and I fed him and burped him and even held him while he slept. He was such a little poppet and I have some fantastic photos of him. It didn’t upset me being with him, and it was lovely to see the my friend.  

Then Sat night was the party and I couldn’t help but dance. I hope I havent done myself any damage, I did try to keep it low impact and just sway as much as I could and I stopped as soon as I started to feel out of breath. But it was good fun. I did stay until about 2am in the end so it was a very long day on Saturday.

Much of Sunday we just vegged around, DH was hungover and knackered. He'd forgotton how much DJ ing can take it out on you.

Did I tell you that I became a great auntie again four weeks ago? My niece (and goddaughter) had a little girl called Sophie 4 weeks ago. Well I got a phone call last night just before 9pm to say that her partner (Sophie's dad) was killed yesterday afternoon in a motorbike accident. I wont go into details other than to say that my niece is in absolute pieces and my brother is with her and my other niece. I just cant believe it. He was exactly the same age as my DH and had been biking for 20 years. He has a powerful bike and knows how to ride it but I don’t care what you say, you wouldn’t have a bike like that unless you wanted to drive it fast. Apparently it was a collision with a car pulling a horse box in a country lane and they think he died instantly.

Im in total shock and cant stop thinking about them. I don’t have a big family and so Im very close to that brother and my nieces. I didn’t really know him as they live in Devon but its my niece and that poor baby Im so sad for, little Sophie will never know her father and he was ecstatic to have her.

Its made me appreciate what I have. I was very jealous of them having Sophie and their big house on the edge of Dartmoor. (And yes Katie I too cried and cried when Sophie was born) But I wouldn’t swap what I have for what she has now. I would happily stay in my little house and even if I cant have my own child at least I have my DH and two lovely step children. Im going to try to remember this from now on. 

There will be an inquest and a post mortem. They will even take the bike to pieces. But I think we will never know what really happened. The ironic thing is that he had agreed to sell the bike because my niece didn’t want him risking his life like that after they had Sophie. Its just not fair is it? 

My niece is just the warmest, kindest, loveliest girl you could ever wish to know, she really is, and she doesn’t deserve this at all. All she has ever wanted is to be loved. It makes me so sad.

Foxy - any news on your defrosties? I hope all is ok.

Effigy - keep the faith. Im not sure that we ever give up worrying and can never relax. What will be will be but keep that PMA going

Love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG OMG

oh oh dear J-Mo: I am soo soo sorry for your/family's loss! How tragic, how sad..i cnat even imagine can I? Poor lil sophie wouldnt grow up with her dad whom iam sure loved her so...well..at least she has a veryspecial guardain angel now i am sure! God bless her and them..and you! How r u otherwise?? Keeping the faith i hope..only 3 days to go right?? I feel good for u and this one.. 

Foxy-L:  How did the thaw go..?? come online and give us the GREAT NEWS sugar!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well I was about to post my news but feel a bit bad/guilty doing so in light of the tragic news which you have had J Mo! I don't know where to start except to say how truly sorry I am     I was just about to ask you all about the 80s disco and everything then read this tragic tale. I know it won't feel like this right now for your niece but maybe Sophie was a blessing from heaven for her, as a memory of her lovely partner, to give her something before he was taken away. I am not religious but I would like to think that maybe God had a part in granting them Sophie, although I can't explain the bad things that happen in life and just like to think that God unfortunately is not responsible for those and it is down to forces beyond his control. Anyhow, your post really hit a cord because a close friend of mine at work announced today that her twin sister is critically ill in hospital and may well not survive the end of this week. She is only early 50s and it really made me think about how much I've ploughed into IVF etc and let it take over my life, to the point that I don't really enjoy things in life like I used to because I am so obsessed with this all the time. I do feel I take so many things for granted now because all I obsess over is what I don't have....a baby.....rather then what I do! Maybe these two tales are here to somehow show us the way forward?! Anyhow I see you have three days to test and really really pray that this is the one for you, you so deserve it       

Effigy - how are you holding up darling? I would like to say you must be on cloud 9 with the BFP but I get the impression you are quite nervous / unsure that it will stick around. Do you mind me asking why? Have you had previous miscarriages or had a history of getting a BFP then it goes? I am so praying for you darling that this one sticks around        

Katie C - how are you? Where are you up to with your cycle??   

Well had my thaw today and nearly crapped myself when the clinic rang at 10.00am at work, they had originally told me they wouldn't be thawing them until late afternoon. Anyhow, as you can imagine I thought the worse     and my heart started doing palpitations as I prepared myself for the 'sorry but none have survived the thaw'......the embryologist then said calmly 5 out of 6 have survived    so now they are being packed off to an incubator to continue to grow and I'll have to wait patiently till the call Wednesday morning to let me know whether I have any blastocysts or not    ME WAIT PATIENTLY - Yeh right   I've done so much nail biting already I won't have any fingers left by Wednesday!!!!

I've also just realised that assuming I have a transfer on Wednesday (PMA       ) it will be exactly the same date as my first IVF transfer which resulted in the BFP (then mc at 8 weeks) - so ladies is this a good omen or not?? It also looks like I'll be booked in with the same consultant who also did the transfer on the 4 June last year..........    

Well must go and try to calm the old ticker (aka heart)!!!!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Foxy-L

CONGRATS BIG TIME ON THE THAW HON..THATS GREAT NEWS!!! I know u have to hold out for the next few days..buti still beleive it will all be in your favour!   yea, nowthat u have no nails to bite i guess by the time uhave to holdthat newborn u will be one handed and have a damn good excuse why  

Yes, i had a miscarriage at 8weeks , AND a blighted ovum!  ..hence why i am on the meds i am on and also why my heart is sooo fragile it's hard to rejoice!!! Hopefully, this time is my time and all that devastation is behind me..has to be right   

Keep us posted

lUV YA ALL


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ahhhh you are all so lovely. Thanks for your wise words Effigy and Foxy. Things are extremely hard for my niece but you are right, Sophie is a blessing from heaven and she will have her own guardian angel now.
My other niece said last night that Sophie is an angel, its almost as if she knows that she has to take a back seat for a while. Im sure this whole experience will all bring our little family much closer together.
Yesterday my niece had to identify his body. My brother said it was the most horrific thing he has had to go through and he used to be a copper! 

Foxy - Congratulations on the thaw. 5 out of 6 is brilliant and Im hoping and praying that they progress onto tomorrow morning. Will you hear how they are doing today Let us know! 

Effigy - Yes this is going to be your time!!!! I know what you mean though. Im not sure that you will ever be certain its going to happen until you are holding that beautiful babe in arms. I would be exactly the same. Its almost like you are too supersticious to get too over excited.

Katie - how are you hun?! Hope you are ok.

Last night DH and I went to see a medium perform on stage. Out of 40 people my DH was one of the people to get picked out! DH got a message from his dad and his best friend which was wonderful. She knew that we were trying for a baby and that I'd lost 'children' but she said they are holding a baby for us up there and that it will come soon. So does that mean they still have the soul up there or is it just a symbol do you think? I immediately thought that this FET hadnt worked when she said if they still have it!  But Im a bit confused. Ive lost count of the mediums that have told me I will have a baby 'soon'. And they all back it up with ''If you just relax''. !!!!!!!!!!!!
Dont know if any of you believe in any of this and I do take what they say about the future with a pinch of salt but the people that came through last night were definitely his dad and mate. It was unbelieveable. And Ive had incredible messages from my own dad before too.

Anyway, take care all

Speak to you soon
Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

omg omg omg J-Mo:

I ABSOLUTELY believe in mediums!!!!! Actually, everyday i go unto a webiste for Lisa Williams that great medium from the uk! Omg, omg..wanna hear something more amazing..i took the first pregnancy test here BECAUSE one of the ladies on the chat room onthat website told me i was pregnant!!!   So u see, there are some genuine ones and honey, from what u told me u might very well be pregnant all now!!! Have u tested yet?? U have alot of patience i have to say!!!! Yes, sophie is really really an angel for your neice to keep strong and carry on...god bless her soul

On a different note i am feeling very very low this a.m.  I have been temping since i started this fet and today my temperature took a dip so that andthe occassional spotting makes me feel very very very scared!!!  Oh how i wish i could just not feel this way .  Everyone says to keep the faith and i do, but its hard not to worry. Also, tommorrow makes me 5weeks...so many women have symptoms all now and i dont really have any. Ok, i know, i'm throwing a pity party here..sorry ladies, jsut feeling despondent at the moment!

Luv & hugs to u all


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh good a fellow nutter like me! 
I am fascinated by the 'other life' and I find it gives me so much comfort. I lost my dad two years ago (he was my everything) and I miss him so much and Ive had some lovely messages from him and a few things have happened around the home too. So what is this forum you belong to then? 

No I wont test early because I wanted to delay the agony for as long as possible. I know that if I get a BFN I will go into meltdown again and Im not looking forward to that. So thats why Ive decided to wait. I havent had any symptoms though so I dont know what the outcome would be. To be honest I dont think its worked this time, dont ask me why its just a feeling I have.

Ive had 5 mediums now tell me that I am destined to be a mum. But sometimes I wonder if they are just picking up on what I want them to say. 

I dont know what to say Effigy to put your mind at rest, because I know would be completely the same!! I guess you just have to take it one day at a time and keep hoping hoping hoping. I wouldnt worry about having no symptoms. And temperature drops can be very hit and miss too. What about having your blood checked at the clinic to put your mind at rest. Or do you have to wait for your official test date for that? 

Jen x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Yessss J-mo

You dont have to twist my arm to believe in the love ones passed and the hereafter! I do so heavily believe in it! My obsession started after my miscarriage in 2005!!! The website is http://lisawilliamsmedium.squarespace.com/welcome/ !!!its amazing...there are couple gifted folks on there as well. Its just a community/place lsia created for like-minded folks to chat, comfort, talk, practice thier skills etc. Also, weekly she posts messages from past loved ones to folks.....its amazing. I Know your dad is with u and i am sure glad u, like me, are nutty!!!! Have u ever heard of George Anderson?? I have read some of his books...girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlll, he seems like the real mccoy..he is located in the US-long island...he is GREAT from what i hear.

Sorry, u feel negative about it sweetie..i dont, i think u will be getting a bfp soon. And i do believe in whatt hose other mediums say YOU WILL BE A MOM! Thank u for your support..indeed i am taking it one day at a time...i have to right! Besides, soon u will be joining me in our continuous obession and nutty behaviour until our first scan.....u'll c!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I hope so! 

I had a look at the site. Is Lisa English? Ive never heard of her and we dont have her TV show here. I noticed you have to register in USD to be a member so Im not sure I can do that really. No I dont know George Anderson either. We have programmes here by someone called John something or other from New York. 
Perhaps next time you are on the forum you can ask whether 'holding a baby' is just symbolism for a baby on the way or whether the soul is still with them

Sorry Foxy and Katie if you are not into all of this. If so just say and me and effigy can gas on PMs! 

Actually it begs the question really, when you get pregnant, when does the soul join the embryo?? What do you girls think?


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

yes she is J-mo

She lives in the US now. Hey, whatever the equivalen is to the poundsand USD would work out i am sure.....if u like, i could ask the ladies on the boards there if a UK person wanted to regiter, what do they do? Can u buy usd in the uk? lol...i'm a nitt witt ok... The John i think u mentioned is probably John Edwards..yes, i hear is he good too. I 've watched some of his shows and he seems good. If u go to george anderson's website site, u'll find post there from people with readings etc...i think he is the one i most would love to see/read from in my lifetime. Actually, there is a material in his book "we dont die" that deals with loss,miscarriage etc. Fromwhat he has said and other mediums too, apparently the soul of an embryo joins the body of the baby upon birth!!! I will double check that though..as its been a whiel since i read his book, but i believe thats what they say. So hon, dont discount yourself so soon as from what i gather with your readings they will be sending your baby to u shortly! Wow, didnt u just want to collapse when the medium made reference to u and dh and the whole baby thing? I CERTAINLY believe u will have that child J-mo.  I guess, if u are like me with an overactive mind, the question now will be..when and how soon


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Will do more personals later. 

Just a quick note to say MANY THANKS for all your support and kind words, I don't think I could have got this far without you guys! The good news is that the clinic rang at 7.30am this morning and of the 5 embryos they put in the incubator, 2 have grown to blastocyst, so I couldn't be happier or more relieved. My ET is at 1.00pm today. I'm not sure if the clinic will transfer both the blastocysts, the embryologist told me that the chance of idential twins is higher with blasts, so it depends on the consultant. I really really hope they do transfer both, as I think it is too risky to refreeze 1 blast and also think it is a hell of a lot of money to pay to put 1 in the freezer, plus the thawing potential of blasts is less........Oh well no point fretting now, I'm just so happy I've got 2. 

Thanks once again for all your kind words.  

Love Foxyloxy  
xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Congratulations Foxy , 2 blasts out of 6 is great. Statistically they say that about a 1/3 make it to blasts so it looks like you are bang on target! I hope that by the time I write this you are now Pupo! Relax lots, stay stress free (if you can!) and stay positive. I really hope this works for you xx

Katie - how are you hun?

Effigy - Yes John Edwards is the one Ive seen! Hes brilliant too. I suppose I could register with a credit card and the bank will do the foreign exchange when the USD comes through. I emailed the medium from Monday night and she confirmed that 'holding a baby' is just a symbol they show her that a baby will come soon. She told me its a good sign and to be patient!!! No I didnt jump up when she said that because Ive been told it so many times before so I do take that with a pinch of salt but it gives me hope that I should keep trying I suppose.
I just wish this baby would blimming well hurry up and make an appearance!!!

Im feeling a bit nervous now about testing tomorrow. As time goes by I find it harder and harder to look at the result. I really dont know what to think, I have no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever but then again no AF symptoms either. Absolutely zilch! All I hope is that the events of the last few days will help to keep me strong if its a BFN.

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, yes, Yes Foxy-L....didnt i say everything would work out great for you!!!!   Amazing wonderful news sista!!! Now let those 2 embies snuggle back in and lets get more bfp's rolling in...congrats and welcometo your 2ww!  

J-mo: Yes, sweetie, i know how nail-biting this moment can be..thats y i applaud u in holding out soo long...i never could.  Hope u get unto that website..its a nice place ot be where folks dont think uare crazy and there is alot of love and support AND u learn a thing or two. I am glad the medium confirmed wht we both know, YOU WILL BE A MOM ...perhaps tommorrow when u see those two lines, u will finally, fianlly start believing it. Like u, i am guarded when i get good news due to the heartbreak i have been through. Talk about no symptoms, i am supposedly 5weeks today and feel nothing.MY boobs are a bit bigger i think  but thats it.  This whole darn waiting thing is the ****ing pits. I'm still temping everymoring and knicker checking of course....but i have to keep the faith that this time is my time..the scan will certainly clarify alot and shut these damn voices in my head up. Oh, iso hope for a wonderful miracle here...Also, hurry and be pregnant already, i'm lonely! 

Katie: check in when u can...how much longer for your et??


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Thanks so much for your support and well wishes. I won't be on long tonight as I am supposed to be resting   but will write more tomorrow. 

Just a really quick one to wish J Mo - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow   I will be saying a little prayer to my favourite person tonight for you       

Effigy - hang in there, hopefully you've had your run of bad luck and this is THE ONE    

Katie C - you're very quiet are you OK honey?  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning Lovely ladies

Katie - hope you are ok chick 
Foxy - hope you putting those tootsie up! Did the ET go well? Do tell all. 
Effigy - How is the temperature now? When is your first scan?? 

Well I did a test last night (to prepare myself for the worst) and again this morning and both times I had strong blue lines so it looks like I have a BFP! I have a blood test today to confirm levels etc and should find out tonight if things are looking ok. Obviously Im feeling really excited but trying not to go over the top because I have a long way to go yet. Ive been here before! 
I just hope and pray that this little one will stick.

Come on now Foxy - we need you to join us!!! 

Lots of love to you all
Jenny xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thought i better check in as i haven't posted for a while.

Foxy, Hope et went well and hope Ur resting.

J-Mo, congrats on Ur bfp hope u have good news when u get the call.

Effigy, Hope Ur OK Hun and hope this time is Ur time and all our time.

Nothing to report from me. Have got a head ache again but nothing major. Just feeling down all the time and just want to cry I'm blaming it on the meds. I have got my first baseline scan on Tuesday. When i have my scan do they just check Ur lining and tell u how it should be. Just want to get the first scan out the way. I'm just being impatient.  

Take care all
Love to u all
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Katie.

Yes when you have your scan they will measure your lining but also look to see which side you have a follicle. They will be tracking this follie to see when you ovulate (at least thats what they did with me).
Sorry you feel down. I do know how you feel. It WILL get better so hang in there! 

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Omg, omg

Its 5:50 a.m. here and i woke up and cameto the pc because i KNEW J-Mo would be posting her good news...CONGRATULATIONS my pal...yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    !  

I know how u feel about being cautious....remember u and i are in similiar shoes here..also, arent we both on similar meds lol I'm sure the blood teestwill come back great and u are well on your way. So how far along are u ya think I have to run now and make breakfast for the family, but sooo wanted to give u a big   and say how good i feel for u..I finally have some company here.... .believe me when itell ya i know exactly how u feel not going over the top but i am glad,so glad that u and i have some hope to hold unto.......

kATIE & fOXY-l: YOUR'RE BOTH NEXT OK??


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

I've just logged on, I said a prayer to God last night for you J Mo and asked him to make this your lucky one. I was nearly in   reading your BFP - tears of happiness I might add   I am soooooooooooooo pleased for you honey, maybe your medium was right   Just hang in there I have a good feeling about this one  

Effigy - you've got a partner to join you now   and hopefully Katie C and I won't be far behind   How are you feeling and do you have a scan date booked?

J Mo / Effigy - this might sound like a stupid question but did you have any implantation signs (i.e. pain or spotting)? I ask because I had two blastocysts put back yesterday (Day 5) and I understand that they should hatch out of their shell by Day 6-7 and start implanting. When I got my BFP last year I had a strong pain for a couple of minutes on one side (just like ovulation pain) and could swear that this was the embie implanting. However with my last FET I had no twinges/pain or anything, nada! I am now getting a bit stressed because I feel if I don't have any sign it means they are not implanting......yes I know you will tell me off for over analysing but I'd forgotten how horrible this 2ww is   Anyhow, I do realise that I still have today and tomorrow to feel something but would love to hear from someone who felt nothing and still went on to have a BFP 

Katie C - good luck with your baseline scan - this should just be to check that your lining is nice and thin before they start the stimming drugs to grow your follicles - I am sure it will be fine  

Well off now to check me (.)(.) every five mins, check me knickers every five mins (tmi), sniff the air to see if I notice more smells and generally drive myself    

Love to you all 
Foxyloxy
xxxx

J Mo - I am so excited for you, I really am!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks lovely ladies and thankyou for the prayers. They have obviously worked! 

Foxy - I did have some odd twinges low down the day after my ET but dont forget I had day 6's so that maybe why. Best not to look for the signs just relax loads and let it happen. Not everyone gets twinges.

Its still not really sunk in yet because things are still really horrendous with my niece which has kind of taken things over. His family are causing untold troubles for her and they are having to go through the police to get mediation. They are evening hiring a body guard for the funeral in case there is any trouble SERIOUSLY! I feel terrible for her because she doesnt need this on top of her grief.

Effigy - Im five weeks today (if you count from my last AF). Glad to be in your club hun!! 

Jen xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi J Mo - thanks for your message. I will try to chill but it is very hard, one minute I'm convinced that as they are blasts it WILL work, the next I keep thinking that as I haven't had one twinge it must have failed........still you are right, I will rest and what will be will be     

Sorry to hear about your niece. Hope you don't mind me asking why his family are causing so much trouble for her? Did they not get on? They can't possibly be blaming her for what happened?

Good luck with your blood test later - let us know how you get on X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I think they are just 'one of those families'. His mother left him when he was 9 and run off with her lover so he was brought up by his dad. He never got on with his dad because they were so similar in personality and when my niece got pregnant they had a massive row and didnt speak until Sophie was born. The mother has been back on the scene of recent years but it sounds like she is a complete drama queen. They dont blame my niece but they could never accept her, god knows why cos shes lovely.

The father since the death has been brilliant and is trying to make up for all the trouble he's caused. The mother on the other hand (and the sister) seem to think that they are more important than my niece and Sophie. They tried to cancel the undertakers and sort out the funeral themselves. But luckily the police have intervened and confirmed my niece is the next of kin and what she says goes.
Its so sad because she keeps bending over backwards to involve them and compromise but they want it all their own way. And he didnt even like any of them! He wouldnt have wanted any of this and so my niece is now getting stronger because shes getting angry. 
Sorry I went on a bit there!


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

hi

J-Mo: So sorry forthe drama your poor neice hasto endure!! oh my my...the woman is grieving ans THAT sh*t is what she has to deal with as well  I swear the nerve and selfishness of people sometimes makes u wonder  Then again, the mother and sister has to be that way to convince themeselves they are actually doing something...thats thier guilty conscience acting out! Glad the police saw the truth and she has the final word..good good! Wiat a minute..u are 5weeks today as well Ok, so we are both on the same page then I am feeling nada still ..hopefully its early yet, hopfully! 

Foxy-L:  Here's what babes, i had NO symptoms of implantation..none! Li ke u i was waiting for the cramps, twinges and go none  Then again, u are only 1dp5dt so u still have two days to go, but from what i have read, some folks feel nothing and get that bfp too. That was comforting to me as i a was so hoping for some sign  My scan date is 18th..cant come fast enough for me  The 2ww is the pits i agree..but soon u will be inthe bfp club..i am alot of faith for u!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi effigy

My scan is on the 18th too! Ive calculated Im 5 weeks today from AF but when I went today they said they are treating me as about 4 weeks. Dont ask me why!!! 

I get my blood results tonight and if they are ok I might tell my mum. Even though its too soon to bank on anything she really needs some good news.

Symptoms, I am starting to feel a bit tired but thats all really. And my appetite has increased but that could be down to the steroids I suppose

JEn x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

wow J-mo

Look at us, same scan dates...lol!!! I too count from my last AF, so did my clinic and my last Af was April 30...so like u i dont understand that 4weeks thinghy?? that could confuse u really.....

Ys ,during my tww i had an increase in appetite but i too knew  it had to be the steroids!!! Gosh, can we start barfing already.....


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

How are you all? I'd like to say I was chilling but I think I've officially lost the plot and it's only 2 days past ET!!!!

J Mo - how you feeling honey? have you had your blood test? Hope the result was good and reassuring. 

Effigy - how are you? has the bleeding/spotting stopped? 

Can't believe that you two have the same scan date (!) I so hope and pray it goes well for you both and you can enjoy the next 9 months together, and who know's one day even meet up with your little ones.....they might even be born on the same day  

Katie C - how are you? 

Well best be off, catch up with your news later hopefully  - Love Foxyloxy xxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Why you feeling crazed Foxy - What are you like?!?! 

Im ok. Had the blood results and they were fine and the right levels for this time. Im just looking forward to the scan now.

Yeah I will go and meet Effigy in the caribbean with my baby!!! Hee hee.
Where DO you live Effigy

Have a good weekend all

Jen xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi J Mo 

So pleased you have got good news! Do you have any indication from the HCG amount whether it could be a singleton or twins - I'm dying to know? What was the level......I could always go off and investigate but not tell you if you'd prefer - as you can see I need to take my mind off the 2ww and find some sort of distraction.

Think I am going more crazy then ever with this one because the pressure just feels huge. We had always said we would do a max of three cycles and this is the 3rd! Also once I get the bill from the clinic that is it with regards to the credit card - it is also maxed out - so I just feel that this one HAS GOT TO WORK - otherwise I really don't know what I am going to do. I also feel very panicky all of a sudden because it is not as if they put in Day 3 embies and I can just assume they didn't grown to blasts, I know that we have 2 blasts on board. So if they don't stick what the hell is wrong with me. 

Anyhow off to listen to my CD companion and get some more PMA        

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Effigy, J Mo, Katie C - where are you lovely ladies?? I've got my Dad and step mum coming over shortly and staying with us till Monday morning, so if I go a bit quiet that's the reason why. I hope you are both still enjoying cloud 9 (J Mo and Effigy) and hopefully Katie C and I can join you there very shortly....... 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Foxy-L 

Glad u are getting some company to take your mind off things this weeked! How are you feeling otherwise? any signs?  Have u decided to POAS yet  Girly, i am sure this is gonna be a BFP for u and u will be joining us on cloud something soon... 

Keep us posted ok


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey girls!

Have you enjoyed your weekend?

Foxy have you tried hypnotherapy? I found it absolutely brilliant to focus my mind and chill me out. Its important to keep positive about this and not get yourself too worked up or worried. There are some good cds out there. I know what its like you keep hoping for the best but then thinking that it hasnt worked for some reason. But not everyone (in fact hardly anyway) gets pregnant first time so why wont it work for you this time 

Hi Effigy - How are you hun? Still keeping positive I hope? 

Katie - How are you doing? 

Ive had a good weekend. It was DHs birthday yesterday and we went to the Imperial War Museum in the morning and then Harrods in the afternoon. You wouldnt believe the cost of baby clothes in there! And then in the evening we had a Chinese meal in Chinatown. Yum. But I was absolutely exhausted with all the walking around and felt faint quite a few times.

Today was weird - I went to the pharmacy because I have been bitten by something over a week ago and its getting bigger and bigger and itchier and itchier. And they wouldnt give me anything because IM PREGNANT! It was just surreal because it felt like they should have been saying that to someone else! So I just have to suffer it.

I will be quiet for a few days because I have to go to Liverpool on Tues and Weds and I may be too busy to log on tomorrow. So you may not hear from me. But just wanted to log on to say Im thinking about you all and will check in again soon

Lots of love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Effigy - thanks for your kind words. I've had a bit of a roller coaster couple of days to be honest. After ET on Wednesday I was on cloud 9 and convinced this one WILL WORK, then on Thursday I had a bit of stabbing pain (so wishfully hoped this is implantation pain) and on Friday evening and Sat evening mild/moderate AF pains (which again I am hoping is a good sign as AF isn't due yet)! However come Sunday nothing, no AF pains, boobs feel completely normal, I have no sickness, am not peeing more often and convinced myself last night that it is all over   I found myself waking up today at 4am, unable to go back to sleep, and feeling so very depressed    I just cannot bear to think what I will do if this one doesn't work, or for that matter why my stupid body is not letting it work. I hope to get some PMA back soon, it could just be I'm having an 'off' day. Did you and J Mo have these in your 2ww, convinced it hadn't worked?? 

J Mo - hope you are well?  

Katie C - hope you are well too? Haven't heard from you in a while  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Foxy this all sounds good to me! 
I had the same pains (and you were worrying because you didnt have any!). And then nothing. Dont you remember I was convinced that it hadnt worked because I had no soreness in the boobs?!?! They were sore around implantation time and then nothing.
They only started to feel sore again around the time I tested.

So honestly stop worrying!!!! You are PUPO!!!!!!!!!

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Foxy L, J-Mo:

Foxy, we are i nthe saaame boat right now as i had very restless night as my lil symptoms seems to be disappearing.  As for the tww i HAD NOOOOOOOOO SYMPTOMS CHIC, NONE! no pains, so soreness, nada! I understand your worry as i myself wasthere..the only thing i could do to set myself straight was to take a pg test  . I know, it may not be the route u would liketo take but i couldnt bare it and the thought of failure overwhelmed me.  I'm hugging u now as i understand completely how u must feel.....

J-Mo: Are u having any symtoms yet? I was having slightly sore boobs and then none, then some...no m/s yet and my temps fluctuate soo much i dont know what to believe!!!! I feel like if my sacn shows the unthinkable iw il have breakdown..this is all sooo damn hard.


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for your morale support, I don't know what I would do without you kind ladies and the ff site! You're right J Mo, I stressed when I got no symptoms and then when I've had some I've stressed! There is no winning in this darn 2ww. Was tempted to test early again    but just curious to know, if I got a BFN, then supposedly there is a chance it could turn into a BFP at a later stage. If I got a BFP, is it likely that anything could be causing a false positive, or is this unlikely in a frozen cycle (as we are not stimmulating ovaries or injecting HCG/trigger shot)?? Your views would be much welcomed.

Hang in there ladies for your scan (says me who is a nervous wreck after 4 days)!!! I am sure that this will be your LUCKY one and I know you more then deserve it. Be strong ladies and sending you lots of PMA for the 18 June      - if it helps at all to reassure you can you get a blood test done for HCG amounts, over a week or so, to make sure they are rising etc (so for added reassurance before your scan date)?? That is what I did last year as it was the only way I could cope with going to the viability scan and not falling to pieces!!!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Foxy-L

Hey girl, a BFP would *not* be false as u have no hcg trigger in your system...i didnt realise u were only 4days past...still kinda early..if u want to try testing from 5-6days past is better!(although i know of ladies who have gtten positive hpt's from 4dpt ).

I know icould've done beta's but at this stage, with nothing to compare it to(usually ladies should have three beta's, 2 days apart each)..it wont make sense for me . I am just waiting and going beserk in the process....i want to say i believe u are preggars though...really!  Also, when is AF due??/


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya

I decided not to test early because I was enjoying the 2ww. Yeah I know Im crazy but I wanted to delay the agony of getting a BFN. I was happy to think that maybe there was a chance and I was still hoping for that chance. I dont think you can get a false positive but you can have a chemical pregnancy so I think its better to test on the test date. But thats my opinion. I know its hard but you need to find ways of chilling out and taking your mind off of this. Is there anything you can do? Im having an Indian head massage tonight and I cant wait.

I do have sore boobs but they are not as bad as the last time I was pregnant. I do feel faint from time to time. For example on Saturday when we were traipsing around London I didnt feel 'right'. But thats all. M/S is not going to happen yet cos its too soon so I wouldnt worry about that. And lots of women dont have any symptoms or side effects.

I honestly can say that Im quite chilled out about things and what will be will be. I strongly believe this is why I didnt get pregnant last time (because I was so stressed with everything) that Im determined not to let anything get to me this time. And so far its working.
Im taking one day at a time and know that anything can happen and its still really early days. Im just focusing on the scan and getting through that at the moment.

Hope this helps?? 

JEn xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Effigy/Jen

Thanks so much for your posts - I feel calmer already. I think you are right J Mo, what will be will be, so no amount of fretting or panic will change that! I have a positive feeling now about all of us and think it will be our time        - how lovely would that be to celebrate our children being born literally all in the same month   and when effigy tells us where she lives in the caribbean, then we can all go there and celebrate   

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah chill Lady!!!! 

Imagine that. All of us on an idyllic caribbean beach with cocktails (because we've finished breast feeding) and our little ones playing in the sand. Ahhhhhh bliss!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all well. Just a short post from me but will catch up soon.

Just a little update from me. Have my first scan 2Moro and will let u all know how i get on hoping it goes OK so i can start progynova. Will catch up soon with what is happening with everyone. 

Take care
Love
Kt xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Katie C - best of luck honey with your first scan     - I look forward to hearing your good news tonight   

J Mo / Effigy - how are you both?  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi

Katie-C:  Nice to know u have dates..yea and a scan today right?? Lovely, u'r on!!!! Please update so we can know whats what!

Foxy-L: You sound much better this a.m... I'm glad..did u POAS The reason why i like to do them early is if there is a faint line, u can watch as it gets darker (or not) so it prepares u for your beta. I can never hold out for that final punch, my nerves would wilt....lol. How u feeling today otherwise?

J-Mo: Whats up girlfriend any pg symtoms on your're end?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Girls,

Hope Ur all OK today. The weather is so nice today.  

J-Mo, Effigy, Hope Ur both OK How far pg are u both ? 

Foxy, Hope Ur OK Hun. Only 6 days to go right ? Hope thats right  

Well i had my scan this morning and everything is OK so i can start progynova tablets 2day and have another scan in 2 wks time. The Nurse said i have got 3 blastocyst? I didn't realise we had 3 blasts thought we only had 1 and my other embies are not blast. I was quiet surprises by that. 

I feel so much better now that i have had my scan feel so much positive.

Hope Ur all OK

Love 
Kt xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the me me post but my mind is all over the place, I went to the loo earlier today and there was some brown discharge (I had it also a couple of days ago) but now it is darker and I feared the worst so did a   and it is showing     I know I should be happy and jumping around but I am so worried that it is over before it even began    

I just phoned my clinic and they have said that the brown discharge can mean one of two things, either a) just implantation bleeding or b) an impending miscarriage if the brown gets darker or bright red 

Please please please say a prayer for me, I so want this pregnancy and I just don't know what I will do if I test again on the date they've given me and it is over!

Love Foxyloxy 
xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i so hope this is implantion hun

will they do a beta hcg for you?


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

No my clinic doesn't offer this   they just told me to take it easy, rest and test again on the Sunday.....I am now all over the place and don't really know what to think. I should be happy yet I feel so confused, anxious and extremely worried......I hope this is just a blip and my BFP will stay


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Firstly Foxyl i haveto say I TOLD YA SO!!! REALLY REALLY..I KNEW IT, this is BFP for u.

Secondly, brown blood is good, its sign of implantation, old blood..maybe even twins implanting. ..I say this because i have been on the boards for 4years now..not this board,others...lots of women have brown blood and it means good good things. Red and cramping, not soo good things, so i should think its just your embies settling in and doing what they have to do. Also, have u forgotten BEFORE i got my bfp i was having the same.... ..yea, mine  had red and pink as well which had me in stitches.  My clinc said its implantation and i shouldnt worry.  Needless, becaue it wasnt only brown for me i worried EVERY SING TIME I WIPED and saw it .  Eventually it has stopped.  I think if u start flowing u could worry..but sounds good so far.  Congrats on your BFP babes..really

Now u can join J-mo and me in the cautiously optimistic club for scans.  Keep us updated on the situation and know i am soo happy for you!

Katie - Great great NEWS ON YOUR BLASTS..OMG,OMG..YOU'RE NEXT!!   sO FAR THIS THREAD HAS BEEN LUCKY.  .I'M GLAD I STARTED IT .FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies, I'm having a FET on 17th June. I have 6 blastocycts frozen (from 1st successful IVF cycle).  I'm praying for another miracle. Good luck to you all x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

oneunited - your baby looks gorgeous! I am sure your blasts will bring you luck again, afterall they worked a treat the first time  

J Mo - how are you? Still enjoying the BFP no doubt?  

Effigy - thanks so much for your kind words, they brought   to my eyes! You were right about my BFP....like you I am happy but also cautiously optimistic as I have had things go wrong. Have you had any AF type pains yet? I had some on the Friday/Sat then absolutely nothing since which is what I'm worried about, as the lack of AF pains has conincided with the brown discharge   hope that the fact that my body is not showing any symptoms whatsoever is not a bad thing.....I just keep praying hard     

Katie C - how are you honey? no doubt relieved about your scan etc and looking forward to the next stages. 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi 

One-united:  Good luck to u too.  Six blasts is great  Like what Foxy said..u have one beautiful dd to show, i am sure u will be getting a sibling for her fromt hat batch 

Foxy-L: I knoww hat u mean....i could've written your post myself(yea and prbably if ucheck back and read my tww posts, u will c that i have!) Its not easy..especially with the spotting. What i did wasto take more hpts to see if the line was gettting any darker and to jus ttry to keep me sane .  The no-symptom thinghy is exactly as i had/have it..thats why next week scan is soo scary for me. But sweetie, no matter what i am just sooo happy that so far 3 of us have gotten BFP's ...AND Katie will be soon  ! Hep me rememebr, are u on nay meds like J-Mo and I


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Effigy - thanks for your post, looks like you and I are in exactly the same position! I can only keep praying hard for you, J Mo and I that this is THE ONE that works     

I haven't been to trinidad but have visited the caribbean lots, it is one of my favourite holiday destinations, and we've been to tobago, barbados, st lucia (twice) and grenada   so I hope that when I next go we can meet up and our two little babies can play together  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

okkk then foxy-L, u are areal caribbean guyl !!!! lol I've been to st.lucia once, never grenada, and well, my clinic is in bdos so i go there enough...love the place though.

So, did u POASthis a.m.? how is the spotting? You "sound" better already...in fact, i know u are


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Effigy - Yes I did another test   and it shows positive but my (.)(.) now seem to be a bit smaller and not as full, and the brown/pinkish discharge is still there   I also don't have any more AF pains, like I had at the weekend......so don't really know what to think  

Do you have any AF pains/menstrual type cramps or any pregnancy symptoms yet? How is your spotting?

Foxyloxy xxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Foxy

My spotting lasted about a week!  Some days more,some days less....and my boobs only felt a lil fuller by week 5..today i am week 6!! I figure u dont feel much af type cramps because implantation has already taken place. I didnt feel any. Well, coming to think of it, i didnt feel cramps, but there were days when *just* before the spotting, i felt something going on, like my period was about to flow, but not cramping pain..just a funny feeling. I still check my (.)(.) and they arent really different! Hey, have u chceked outthe pregnancy thread..its interesting. Have women thier feeling like we do...the early pregnant. We are certainly not alone in this obession!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Effigy glad to see that you and I are in exactly the same boat! I just wanted, for once, this BFP to have lots of symptoms with it so I would be at ease (as my first BFP last year had none and ended in a missed m/c)! Still I am not even 4 weeks yet so maybe being a tad impatient    I so hope and pray that you get good news Effigy & J Mo (who has been a bit quiet recently, so hope all is well)?

I have to go back to work tomorrow so am praying hard that nothing eventful happens there (i.e. red blood flow or anything like that) because my work don't know what I've been doing and think I've been off having a minor op in hospital.......I don't want to be off again (with a miscarriage) as it would then be very obvious to them what I've been up to (as when I had my one last year they knew, as I was signed off for a few months).....anyhow let's hope it doesn't get to this       

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all

Can I join ?

I have had 2 grade 1 blasts (1 fully expanded the other almost expanded ) put back in yesterday from the batch last year when I had ICSI and thankfully and blessed which resulted in my gorgeous daughter, so I am hoping that these will be just as strong !  We have been given a 35% chance of success (and possibly twins !)  I have been told to test next Thursday (9 days post transfer) so am counting down the days again !

I know this is probably a daft question but can someone explain to me why Frozen Embryos have basically 1/2 the chance of success as fresh even though when they have defrosted they are of the same quality as when they were fresh ??

Good luck to you all   
Thanks
Amanda


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Amanda

Welcome to the thread  . You'll probably notice that a couple of us have been on here a while now - Effigy, J Mo, Katie C and myself. Effigy, J Mo and I recently had blastocyst transfers and have got BFP's but are all still waiting for viablity scans. Effigy and J Mo have theirs on the 18 June, I don't have a date yet because I tested early and my official test date is not until Monday 16 June so assuming I still get a BFP then, my scan will be two weeks from then. 

I think you have a very high chance of success given that the embryos come from the same batch which resulted in your DD. In terms of the success rates, I think they usually quote about half, because generally the very best embryos are put back in a fresh cycle. That said my clinic recently told me that if the frozen ones thaw well and are exactly the same number of cells etc on thawing, as when they were put in, then the chances of success are higher. The other reason they quote half the success rate is because only 2/3 of frozen embryos survive the thaw and there is a risk that the best frozen don't make it. Hope this helps a little?

Look forward to chatting with you.  

Love Foxyloxy
xxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Amanda

Yes, u can join...its a nice lil supportive bunch we have here!

I second everything Foxy-L...actually, there are alot folks who have fet's and got better results than fresh. !

You're in the 2ww now right?? Good luck, feel free to rant and rave with us...no questions is ever daft when u are in the ttc game!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls! 

Sorry Ive been AWOL but Ive been to Liverpool on business. 

Foxy - Thats FANBLOODYTASTIC Hun!!!! Sounds like Effigy has all bases covered with you. You have a BFP - enjoy!!!! Wow Im so pleased for you.

Effigy - hiya hun. Trinidad still sounds good to me! We got married in St Lucia and Ive been to the Bahamas too but thats it in terms of the caribbean. So which island shall we all meet up on then?!?! How are you feeling at the moment? I notice you are not spotting anymore which is great! 

Katie - great news on the scan. Not long now!!! Looking forward to hearing all your updates. 

Welcome Amanda. You are now PUPO! !! Good luck for your test next week. Sounds like Foxy has updated you very well on where we are all at! 

Im ok, feeling a bit tired and faint a lot of the time. The other thing I noticed is that Im getting up a couple of times a night to go to the loo. are you getting that Effigy? I havent ventured onto the pregnancy boards yet and probably wont until after the scan.

I had a blood test to check to see whether Im immune to chicken pox (as my niece has shingles and I want to go to the funeral on Monday) and it turns out I am immune. So I will be driving down to Devon on saturday and back after the funeral on Monday.

I also got them to check my hormone levels again and they are good. (Tues it was 2851 whereas last Thurs it was 482) So they look like they are multiplying nicely. But they did this last time too when I had a blighted ovum so Im still waiting on the scan to tell me more. I refuse to get excited yet! 

Lots of love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Well
We are quite a group arent we...lol...i just love the english lingo..like that one offered-up by J-Mo - "FANBLOODYTASTIC" ..lol...love it!  

Ok so J-mo. u are another carribean guyl, getting married in St.Lucia..good for u...(still dont recommedn this place for anyone) and my dh and i want to migrate when he retires..yea, thats how patriotic i am..Barbados sounds like de one folks..hahahha!

Well, seems like i Bloody asked for it and nausea has kicked in! I tell ya...when i was pg with dd some 14yrs ago..i had it for the full 3 months..everyday..everyday i consumed, including water, came back out..not nice, not at all. So i am hoping even though this *might* be a good sign for me, its still a fu.king yucky feeling!!!!

FANBLOODYTASTIC!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

You are feeling Tom Dick already?!?!?!?! (Its cockney rhyming slang for sick!) 

Yeah that is a good sign I would say!!!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

How are my wonderful ladies today ?

Oneuntied, Good luck to u and u have a lovely dd.

Effigy, Foxy, J-Mo, Hope u pregnant ladies are "FANBLOODYTASTIC" and taking it easy.

Amanda, Welcome to this great thread the ladies on here are really nice and supportive. Good luck for testing next week.   

I'm OK. Since i started taking progynova tablets i have been feeling ill. I have a really bad head ache since i started (also had a head ache when started nasal spray) and have been feeling Really tired and a bit sick and have been having bad cramps like AF type. Do u ladies think its the tablets ?

For u pregnant ladies i just wondered how u calculate how many wks u r. My sister asked me this and i said i don't know because its fet. Is it from Ur last AF ? My sister also said When I'm on my 2ww I'm not aloud to do any test and she will be checking up on me. Its nice to know she is there for me. Also I need to speak to my boss and ask for some time of on my 2ww did any of u have time off during Ur 2ww ? Goodness me I sound like I'm getting a bit a head of myself here talking about the 2ww its just i didn't get to that stage before. And I'm trying to stay positive.  

This thread seems to be really lucky at the mo and i hope it continues.

Hi to anyone i have missed hope Ur all OK.

Love to u all
Katie xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Wish I could come on here with a good note, but I don't think my BFP is meant to be! The discharge is now more pink then brown  , I've had no AF cramps what so ever and my (.)(.) seem to be reducing! I have a horrible feeling it is going wrong. I asked my GP for a blood test and should get it back tomorrow but won't really mean a lot until I have a 2nd one done (if I last that long without full blood flow). Trying not to get   and   but just can't face another m/c and am beginning to wonder if this bloody PCOS means I will always miscarry......still I am going to try hard to have a bit of      it's not over till the fat lady sings.......

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. Sorry for the lack of personals will do more on the weekend.


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh Dear

Katie....yes, uwould count from the date of your last AF! Goodluck, sounds like uwill be in the bfp possee soon  

Foxy-L ...oh dear, oh dear...u r mirroring me during my 2ww. Honey, i know how u feel..my spotting was always pinker than brown,sometimes i would even wipe and there would be bright red ..i'm serious...the 1st 3-4 days of spotting were worst for me, i swore AF was about to begin,really!! I hope this is whats going on with u too hon, just the uterus stretching....also, are u on meds I am on clexane, which i read causes slight bleeding in women....r u on any meds for the pcos

I swear this 2ww be it for betas or for u/s is so heavy on one's heart!! Everyday i wake up and wonder about my symptoms or lack of. My BB's definately arent sore and my tempearature drop concerns me.  Thats the thing, u just never truly know whats going on in there and with my history, its hard to get excited!!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Oh Foxy please dont give up just yet. You are not at your official test date yet are you? My clinic says that even if you start bleeding it doesnt mean you are not pregnant. It could be just one of the blasts coming away and it could be nothing. Please keep your chin up. I know its hard. Sending you all my love xxx

Effigy - Its really hard not to analyse all the symptoms, some days I have them and others I dont. And then every little twinge down there has me worried. I really think that the scan will tell us much more. Try to stay calm ladies!!! 

Katie - Not sure your symptoms are the tablets. Arent they just antibiotics My clinic doesnt calculate from the last AF (Effigy and I were discussing this because its different across the clinics it seems). From AF I am nearly 7 weeks but from the clinics point of view Im only 6. I dont suppose it will really matter in the whole scheme of things! 
I had my ET on the Weds afternoon and took the rest of that week off plus it was leading into a bank holiday weekend so I had a nice long rest. I think as long as you rest for a couple of days at least, it should be ok to go back to work (depending on what you do) as long as you take it easy.

After my ET, they also made me lay there for 20 mins which wasnt easy since I was bursting to go to the loo!!! 

Im off to Devon tomorrow for the funeral on Monday so I wont be around for a few days. Lots of love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Effigy/J Mo - thanks so much ladies for your kind words   I had a long hard chat with myself today   and decided instead of moping around throwing the bucket in at one little hurdle (when I've been through countless already) I am not going to give up without a fight   So the way forward is LOTS OF PMA        and this way 'bubble and squeak' as I've named them will be strong and be fighters too 

You really have both cheered me up so much so thank you   I'm also pleased to say that whilst the discharge is still there slightly (brownish/pinkish) there is nothing more so I've decided that unless I get full blood flow there is no point having a panic attack. Also if it is all OK when I test again on Monday I've got 9 months of this torture - like both of you - so really do have to calm down now - easier said then done. 

I think this has been a very lucky thread and I am sure that we will be discussing our wonderful healthy pregnancies for the next 9 months and hopefully exchanging photos of our little babies soon after    

Katie C - your next honey        

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Effigy - I think you asked if I was on any meds - I am on estrogen supplements and cyclogest/progesterone support. They haven't given me anything for PCOS. Have they given you anything? I have heard that metformin is supposed to reduce the miscarriage rate in women with PCOS but my clinic didn't offer this   I  hope that won't be a bad thing   What meds are you on? 

J Mo - would be curious to know what meds you are also on?

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey FoxyL

Glad for your update...so it has slowed down huh ..wow..yup, u must be truly mirroring my tww and then some.  
Yes, i am on metformin, twice a day....started it in march and even though my pcos is minor..(i have no symptoms of pcos and ovulate like clockwork etc) i did notcie from several scans that it helped with how big my follicle got, so i guess its doing me some good. I think j-mo is on metformin as well but cant be too sure.  

Anyhow, just wanted to chime in and let u know how relieved i am to hear from u and let u know that i think u'r spotting shows how u'r lil ones are adjusting and your uterus stretching to suit....once its not constant i figure, means its positive action!!!!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Effigy - thanks for your post. I can't believe how similar our pregnancies are in terms of symptoms (or should I say lack of symptoms)! I'm glad the spotting has reduced slightly but I am wondering why I have had NO cramps what so ever......have you had any yet? I thought that by the time you take your pregnancy test most women feel as if AF is coming, yet I feel nothing   again is this normal?? I'm worried that the lack of cramping means the uterus is not stretching and they are not growing  

Would love to hear if you and J Mo had any cramping and if so when it arrived? 

Also do you think I should ask my clinic for metformin or is it too late (i.e. are you supposed to take it before you are pregnant)? I have read it helps to reduce the chances of miscarriage in pregnant ladies so am a little concerned my clinic have never offered it to me  

Well off to enjoy the bit of sunshine we are having, not quite the caribbean though   

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

How r u wonderful ladies today ?

Foxy, I'm sorry to read that u have been having some spotting. I'm    that it all works out for u Hun. Please don't give up on hope. We r all here for u.   

Effigy, How r u today Hun ? Hope Ur OK.

J-Mo, Hope Ur OK to and i hope the funeral goes OK Hun. Will be thinking about u.  

Amanda, Hope Ur OK Hun, How is the 2ww going ? Hope it isn't driving u mad. 

Nothing to report from me. Still getting a few head aches but nothing major. I start on 2 progynova tablets a day 2Moro for 4 days then it goes up to 3 a day. DH said i will be rattling soon with all these tablets.  

I really hope the good luck continues till its mine and Amanda's go.  

Take care ladies
Love
Katie xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi

Katie - Wow, 3 a day..gosh, i hope the side effects are not too harsh for you to deal with  I do think the headaches are from the pills and am sorry u have to go through that! Geesh, the things we haveto go through huh..good luck sweetie

Foxy-L:  I dont think i ever got cramps..but i had lower back ache very early in my tww and it eased up later on.  Maybe its because my uterus is retroverted(more to the back thanto the front) that i felt the pain there..maybe, i'm just guessing thats all. Listen ALOT of women DONT get cramps..is not an absolute symptom. Buti know howu feel..i feel quite normal over the last 48hrs and have now convinced myself that something is wrong  ..i dunno...

My clinic put me on the metformin before i started this cycle. Yes, they said for women with pcos it helps...i dunno how come u'r clinic never put u on it...maybe they didnt think u needed it. Some women have the same results with or without them u know...i guess, i will be a good lab rat for this time my scan comes along..we'll see...


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello

Sorry a bit of a me post !

I think it is coming to the end for me as I have been having a really uncomfortable tummy all day today and have just wiped and had some pinky discharge and feel as if more is on its way.  

I feel so so and am still thinking that this might just be one of the blasts coming away and the other one is holding on  

If I'm not on for the next few days please excuse me and good luck to you all.

Take care of yourselves
Mrs MM


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Me again  

The pinky stuff has stopped (no more since last night) so I suppose it could be that one of them hasn't worked and the other is getting nicely snuggled in (fingers crossed  )  I am SO tempted to do a test but keep putting it off in case I get a BFN.

How is everyone else doing ?

Foxyloxy - aren't you due to do your test today, I hope it is still a BFP for you  

Take care
Amanda


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post as I hardly slept a wink last night worrying that my BFP would end but I'm pleased to say that I tested today and it is still       

Thanks for all your help and support these last couple of weeks, think I would have gone even more crazy    if it hadn't been for you guys. Am just praying hard now that all will be OK with the viability scan in 2 weeks. Don't have a date yet but I'll let you know when I do!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. Mrs MM - good luck - think positive vibes


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Effigy/J Mo - Just to quickly say BEST OF LUCK for your scans on Wednesday, I will be on here several times to see how you've come on. I can't wait to see your good news


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Well that was a tiring weekend. 5 hours one way on the motorway really takes it out of you and when I got there it was like walking into a wall of grief. Of course the funeral was extremely sad and the whole thing was so surreal. My poor niece looks so lost without him as her whole world revolved around him. At least Sophie is a little peach. She just doesnt realise how precious she is.

Ive had a lot of period pains the last couple of days and lots of cramps this morning but no blood. Im dead scared about tomorrow but on the other hand Im looking forward to knowing sooner rather than later whether its another blighted ovum.

Congratulations Foxy!!! Well done you clever girl. Now you will never give up worrying!!! 
I was on metformin for a couple of years because it helps you to ovulate but my consultant wanted me to come off of it as soon as I had the ET because some people believe that it does not help to avoid miscarriage. So I wouldnt worry that you are not on it. I definitely dont think they will allow you to start now as the side effects are not nice to begin with for some people.

Effigy - How are you feeling about your scan tomorrow? Mine is at 12.30 UK time so I will post my result in the afternoon. What about you? 

Amanda - keep hanging on in there. It could just be one of the blasts coming away like you say. Keep positive!!! 

Katie - How ya doing Still having the headaches?? 

Hope to hear from you all soon

Jen xx


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Foxyloxy that is great, I am so pleased that all is well.  I must say that when I had my ICSI treatment last year I spent up until 24 weeks (viability) worrying that something was going to go wrong, but it is the best feeling in the world being pregnant.  Good luck and please try not to worry too much and enjoy that growing tummy !!!!

J-Mo - good luck for tomorrow

I feel much better, I have had nothing to worry about since that little blip and fingers crossed it will all go okay.

Take care all, thinking of you all
Amanda


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I tested today (2 days early with Clearblue Digital) and got a BFP !!  I can't believe that we have got another miracle !


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda! Wow this IS a lucky thread! Im so pleased for you.
Now put your feet up MRS! 

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Effigy,J-Mo, Good luck for Ur scans today. Keep us posted.

Foxy,Amanda, Congrats to u both on Ur bfp Hope Ur both OK.

Well i think i am the only who needs a bfp now aren't i ?

Nothing to report from me. Still got headaches but i wear glasses and I'm thinking i could need my eyes testing again or maybe not.  
I have just had my hair cut and i feel so much better now.   Just got to wait for other scan next week then will find out when et will be and then i will be   that i join u all with a bfp.    

Love 
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Come to think of it Katie I think I had lots of problems with my eyesight on the last IVF. I couldnt focus as I normally would. I went to have my eyes tested and they were only slightly worse so it probably was the drugs and all the stress of it all. I now have new glasses and feel much better.

You will join us soon in the BFP club! 

Just got back from my scan and I saw a little beanie and a fluttering heartbeat!!! Yes just the one but Im over the moon about that as I didnt get this far last time. I got a picture and DH thinks it looks like my dog Spud! I just have to hope I make it now through the next few months.
Come on now Effigy - where is your good news Thinking of you and hoping and praying for a good result xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

J-Mo, Thats great news about Ur scan. Now u just need to get past the next hurdle. Do u know when Ur next scan is yet or have u got to wait ?  

Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

The next scan is on the 10th July. Then if all is well they will discharge me over to the NHS. Although they did say I need to get in touch with the GP to arrange a midwife appointment now really so that I can book in for the Nuchal scan which has to be 11 to 13 weeks.

Its still not really sunk in with me yet, Im finding it very difficult to concentrate on my work! 

When I went to the funeral at the weekend, one of my nieces friends is a health visitor specialising in post natal. She was talking about post natal depression and she said that she mostly sees it in older career women or those that have had IVF. There's no hope for me then is there?! 

Jen xx

Effigy


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

J-Mo,

Not long till Ur next scan now is it. 3 weeks and I'm sure it will fly be. Well I'm hoping it will for and for me really because if i should find out if fet has worked if i go by et day next Wednesday.    It will work as this thread has been so lucky. What is a nuchal scan i have heard of it is it for like spina bifida and things like that or am i thinking of something else  .

Effigy, I hope Ur OK Hun. 

XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

The nuchal scan measures the neck and can tell if its high risk of downs syndrome. Im not sure if it does anything else.

Wishing you loads of luck Katie! 

Im hoping that its just the time difference why we havent yet heard from Effigy 

xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well firstly many congrats J Mo, I secretly went on to FF at work to see how you had come on, I was thinking of you at 12.30pm and trying to imagine what must have been going through your head! I am SO pleased for you           Can I ask what symptoms if any did you have between the test date and viability scan? I still don't have anything so don't really know what to think   had a bit of extra discharge but that seems to have stopped today   Oh well no point fretting, what will be will be, just have to wait for my scan now (on the 1st July)  

Effigy - I hope you are OK honey? I've been thinking of you loads today and praying hard it is a good one       

Katie C - so far this thread has been very lucky so fingers crossed you will be the next BFP       When is your ET date?

Mrs MM - well done honey    wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months   - looks like your blasts are tip top  

Well not a lot to report here. One day I am on   and just so pleased to have got a BFP, the next I'm worrying like mad that I will miscarry again and worry about the lack of symptoms (that was the same as last year). I always seem to have fab HCG levels but then it goes wrong! Still just have to have PMA and hope the fact that my transfers, which both led to a BFP, happened on exactly the same date (i.e. 4 June) is a good sign and a second chance for this to be the ONE    

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. Will come on later to see if any news from Effigy


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I want to say this is a super-lucky thread now i see ANOTHER BFP on board  ..congratsto u mrs MM. ..Katie honey YOU ARE NEXT OK, as the founder of this board i have to say YOU ARE NEXT!!!!!   

Ladies, my scan today revealed..........TWINS!!!   ..yes, u got that right..i was in shock and nervous and excited all at the same time....i still am..this is so unreal.  My doc and i are planning a stitch of my cervix as i have uterine prolapse and we dont want to take any chances.  Ladies i just got home but thought i should update u gals...i have been out since 7 a.m. 

Hey J-MO: Congrats on your lil one..YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH ..u've crossed your first milestone and i am super thrilled for ya!!!..my next scan is in two weeks as i want to keep checking in on these lil ones and hope they bith stick around(another worry of mine)...i am thankful to god though!

All the rest of u will be happy too, i just know it.

Have to go to my mothers home wbut will check in later folks...this news hasnt really hit me yet i think, but i am so happyand grateful to god for today...AMEN!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Effigy - YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE          I'm so pleased for you and just can't believe that here you were posting not so long ago with no symptoms (like me) and only just recently have had morning sickness - WOW - bet your mum will be on cloud 9   - God has certainly answered your prayers!

Wishing you and J Mo all the best with your next scans       

Katie C - you are next honey      

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone - thought i'd pop on and say hello.  I am about to start my 1st FET cycle and my last attempt with my own eggs.  Really great to hear lots of success stories but I have to say i'm doing this as I cant levave my frosties wihout giving them a chance.  But as my last BFP from the same batch was chromosonally abnormal i'm not feeling that confident that tis will work out.  If I did get a BFP I would be so nervous that it would end up in a m/c.  When I was pregnant with my DS I never knew any anxiety and didnt have a care in the world.  After 3 m/cs I am so much more aware of what can go wrong.

Anyway I may be lucky and cant give up on my own embies without trying............If this doesn't work i'm going to Czec in Oct for a DE cycle.  Yikes......

LucyM xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK today.

Effigy, WOW! Twins thats brilliant news Hun. I'm so happy for u. Hope Ur OK. I really think that u have made this thread lucky as everyone has had a bfp so far!

Foxy, Hope Ur OK Hun,  

J-Mo, How r u today Hun ?

Lucy, Welcome to the thread as u can see it has been so lucky to have so many bfp's. Hope it works this time for u Hun. 

Mrs MM, How r u feeling Hun.

Nothing to report from me really have got my next basline scan next Tuesday and hopefully will find out when et will be. I'm getting nervous now about et as i never got that far before. Roll on next Tueday!  

Love Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

yeahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! Effigy thats fantastic!!! Double trouble for ya!!!! 
Congratulations hun, you keep those legs crossed! 

Hi Lucy - Welcome to the thread! I hope that our good fortune so far will rub off on you. Are you having the FET at the ACU

Katie - dont worry about the ET hun it will be fine. It doesnt hurt and actually its a lovely experience.

Foxy - How are you feeling now? Still no symptoms?? I didnt get any until recently either really. Now I have loads! 

Amanda - How are you? 

My DH flies off to portugal today for his golf weekend with his mates. Im just so happy it wasnt bad news yesterday because can you imagine what it would have been like to have to deal with that on my own?! But instead Im going to have a good old relaxing time just me and my Spud (and cats) doing exactly WHAT I want WHEN I want to do it! 

Lots of love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks ladies

Its still all sinking in !!!  

J-Mo: Glad u are gonna have such a nice quiet time relaxing, i treasure those as well!!  U say u have loads of symptoms GREAT..now u r in the thick of things huh. ...i still have only lil insomnia now and then...now i know its twinnies i thought there would be more  ..BUT having said that, i can really do WITHOUT IT ..knowing what its like.  Hey, did they measure your lil bean yesterday? what measurements did u get... 

Foxy-L: See, i am having twins and lil or no sypmtoms so u can have the same going on in there..just never know! So hold tight until the scan..i am SURE everything is fine with u! 

Lucy - Welcome...this is the perfect thread for anxiety attacks after having miscarriages  !  Sorry to hear about those, they are NEVER an easy thing to deal with or forget.  Are u on any meds to help prevent such?They put me on meds after my 2nd one..even though the immune screening test showed i was alright!!!Hey, hon, i agree give the balance of your embies a fighting chance...just because those didnt work out, doesnt mean there arent good ones in the batch...dont I know it! Keep us updated ok..

Katie - Baseline scan soon huh..well, u are certainly making strides..ready to join us chic??

Mrs Mm - how r u this morning..so happy for u hun, are u goingto do a beta??


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh my Effigy that is absolutely fantastic - well done !! 

Welcome Lucy - it must be difficult to try and relax when you have had a bad time previously, but fingers crossed this will be the right time for you.

I am fine today, I did the test again this morning (official test day) and it came up straight away, I have my scan on 7th July and as long as that is all okay I will then be back on the NHS wagon.

I didn't have a blood test done the last time and won't have one this time either.

Take care all
Amanda


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats Amanda for your official test date! Heres hoping the next 8 months are happy and healthy ones for you and your littlun.

Hi Effigy - symptoms, where do I begin? Mega sore boobs. Insomnia. Getting up twice in night to go to the loo. Metallic taste in mouth. Slight nausea (hope it stays slight). Bloated hard tummy which is already growing! Get out of breath and feel faint on way to work. Preg head (keep forgetting things). Bit touchy with DH if he says the wrong thing. Hair and skin more greasy. I cant remember anymore but I will let you know if there are.

They did measure the beanie at the scan but they didnt give it to me. All they said was that officially I was 6 weeks and 6 days from my last period but the beanie measured 6 weeks and 4 days which fitted in with day 6 blasts. They said it was normal and nothing to worry about. What about you? 

How are you Foxy and Katie and Lucy?? 

Lots of love
Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi 

Amanda - Congrats on your bfp sweetie!!!!   ou're gonna give that lil pretty one  sibling..thats so nice...how are u feeling??

J-Mo:  Wow girlfriend, u have alot of symptoms huh...ok, i have a lil bit of insomnia, get nauseated now and again(thank god), i pee often too..but i always did prior and drink lotso f liquid so maybe thats y.  My boobs may be slightly bigger but they are hardly ever sore..hardly.  The measurements i was asking for was in millimetres(mm).  I have two different measurements..one is bigger than the other,so i was wondering whats normal??


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry Effigy I dont know. Maybe if you google a bit? 
Its still early days though so might be better to wait for your dating scan??


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

How are you all? Effigy/J Mo are you still on cloud 9 no doubt?? and are you still in shock effigy at double trouble    Can I ask you both when your symptoms started (i.e. what week) and do you both have morning sickness/nausea? How strong is it and does it last all day. I keep praying for some sort of symptoms but then again I am only in week 4 so maybe a little early   I know this will sound stupid but because last time I had no symptoms this time I would like some strong ones to make me feel better about it / more content that all is well.......I've had my HCG bloods done and the levels are doubling and are high but still no symptoms  

Katie C - how are you??

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Foxy

I know what you mean about wanting your symptoms to be different. They are different for all people and can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy.
Try to stop looking for symptoms and just relax! If your hormones are doubling then thats an excellent sign. Dont wish nausea on yourself! 

My symptoms really only started after I did my test (and remember I didnt test early). And they have only started with a vengeance recently.
Regarding morning sickness I dont really have any, just every now and again I feel a little nauseous but it could be any time of the day and usually only happens if I havent eaten for a while. So now I have dry crackers in my desk and it seems to be keeping it at bay.

Honestly Foxy please try not to worry. You will have enough to worry about later on! 

Are we up to anything nice this weekend??

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I just done a post and lost it all   So i am going to try again.  If i can remember what i wrote.  

Foxy, Hope Ur OK Hun and like J-Mo said try ad stop looking for symptoms as it will just make u go crazy and we don't want that do we ? We already have enough nutters on here (including me)  

J-Mo, I think i have Ur preg head as i keep forgetting things and I'm not even pregnant (yet)   I dread to think what this post would look like without spell check it would be all over the place.  

Effigy, How r u Hun, Hope Ur OK.

 to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Nothing to report from me. Only 4 days till next scan. All this waiting is making me go crazy (not that I'm not already well thats what DH says)   I just want to know when et will be. Don t know how i will cope on the 2ww. How long after Ur scans did u have et ladies. I'm just Impatient.  

DH is taking me out for a meal Saturday night which is nice as we haven't been out for a while. And he said he wants to spend sometime with me before et. Which i thought was nice.

Hope Ur all OK.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi 

Katie: my scan was at 12 day transfer..waited for my surge at day 14 then had the transfer 6days after the surge!

Foxy - Glad u haveb een having bloods done, it will help keep u sane i am sure and jsut for the factthey are doubling nicely, means u are ok.  Can i ask what your numbers are?  As for the symptoms, well interestingly today i have had FULL BLOWN m/s and only just got up ofthe couch to go bathe!  If u dare read back on the other posts, u willsee i was wondering too..but my symptoms didnt start until week 6 hone, really, before that NADA!  Maybe u have twinnies in ther too ...i know how u are feeling and understand it fully. If its symptoms u are looking for, i'msure they will come along in the next couple of weeks...btw, my mom had 5 children..and NEVER a m/s or nausea with any of us, not once she says.  Maybe uwill be so lucky...

Ok folks, back to the couch for me....


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Katie - enjoy your meal out tomorrow. Thats nice of DH.
I cant really remember when ET was now after the first scan but I ovulated on day 14/15 (are you doing pee sticks) and this was verified by another scan, and then ET was four days later. (But remember I had day 6 blasts) so it might be different for you.

Oh no Effigy! Has it really just hit you suddenly?! And to think you were worried about no symptoms! Hope you feel better soon hun and manage to have a nice weekend.

Tonight Im going to watch a dvd with my dog (Dh is in Portugal) and tomorrow Im popping over to a friends for lunch and a natter. 

Lots of love to you all
Take good care

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi J-Mo

You, the dog and some DVD's ..sounds like a chapter of my version of heaven to me !!!

Yes, had bad nausea and vomitting earlier..my dh swears if i eat yogurt it will help, so i am hoping and trying .I'll watch and see how tommorrow goes though before i declare WAR on m/s as there are days when i feel okish!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

They say you should eat little and often and nibble on some dry crackers if you can. 

Im a bit worried today as my boobs have just suddenly stopped hurting and so Im wondering if Im losing the baby. Is this normal? 

Jen x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Sweetie

Yes, its normal from what i've read that symptoms come and symptoms go..MOST days my boobs dont feel sore at all, then one in every few i can feel some tenderness.  You know what?? I think because of what we have been through(the loss) we will always be like this ! Some days we feel good and pregnant, others we are questioning everything ......I wish i could rent a fetal doppler like alot of ladies onthe american boards to help keep them sane between apointments!!! I have an appointment in two weeks, then another two.  But after they wean me off the meds at 12weeks, i know i am gonna go CRAZY..wondering if all is ok PLUS i will be going for a three week holidayto Antigua, so i will be away from my obgyn etc. How bizzare that would be!!!! I think only until ifeel movements would i be able to breathe more easily..and then..i would have to feel that constantly too...lol.Wouldnt there always besomething....


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Sorry for the lack of personals - this is just a quick one - I am sorry to bring bad news but I woke this morning to find lots of red blood, which I have been passing for most of today. I suspected something was up as my only pregnancy symptom (slightly larger, tender boobs) had gone completely since Friday. I phoned the clinic and they have told me to come in tomorrow morning for a blood test (I've had three so far so this will show if the levels are dropping) and possibly a scan (although at this stage it is too early to detect a heartbeat). I have spent most of today in bed and very sad      

This was our last cycle (in terms of what we could afford right now as our credit card is maxed out) and even if we had the money I fear going through a fresh IVF, given how badly I got OHSS last year. We have no frosties left  

I have only just returned to work, about a week or so ago, having had about a week off for the FET cycle (I told them I had to have a minor op).....so I don't know what on earth I am going to phone in with tomorrow. I also worry about how bad this is going to look on my record, as I was off last year with OHSS followed by a missed m/c as well! 

Sorry to go on ladies, I will let you know tomorrow what happens but I fear 'bubble and squeak' are going to be leaving me very shortly     

Love Foxloxy
xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh Foxy Im so sorry. Im hoping and praying this a false alarm for you darling. Please keep us informed. Im so sorry I wasnt on here earlier for you but my computer crashed on saturday so I had no access at all.

All I will say is that you are only 33 and you still have time. Ok you may not have the money now but you dont know whats around the corner. And just because you had OHSS last time they will move mountains to make sure that will not happen again. They learn from every experience with people.
Please dont give up yet its always too soon to quit. And hopefully you wont have to and babies are still in there

xxxxxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Foxy

Omg, hon, i am so sorry u have this scare ..this is all too damn nerve wracking!!!  I only hope and pray that u have one of those clots(forgot what they are called) and its that u are getting the bleding from, there are women who have that as well, yet it could be very scary!! Oh god, oh god I pray thats what it is for u...so sad over here reading your post, so worried.  Pleeeease keep us updated sweetie as u are so in my prayers.

Otherwise i have been feeling quite ill..m/s is making herself known, so i am off to bed.

Hope everyone else is ok.  Foxy, hugs to u...i hope this is just a false alarm


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Foxy, I'm so sorry to read Ur news Hun. Please try and not to give up we are all here for u Hun.  

J-Mo, How r u Hun ? Hope Ur OK Hope u Had a  nice night in with Ur dog and dvd's.  

Effigy, Hope Ur OK to Hun. 

Hi to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

I have got my 2nd baseline scan 2Moro and I'm getting nervous and excited at the sametime as i should know when et will be. Will keep u all updated.

Take care all
Love
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Foxy - I hope no news is good news. Remember we are all thinking of you.

Hi Katie - good luck for your scan, time soon ticks around doesnt it?! Hope the scan is good.

Effigy - hope the morning sickness isnt causing you too much grief? Is it just in the morning or all day? Are you actually being sick or is it just the nausea? 

Im feeling a bit rough today. I didnt sleep well again last night and so have a splitting headache now. I get slight nausea when Im on the train but nothing I cant handle. I hope it will continue to stay at bay although most people say its a really good sign if you have morning sickness. I also feel as though Im coming down with something but it could just be because Im soooooo tired and need a damn good sleep.

Amanda - hope things are ok with you? 

Lots of love and special wishes to Foxy

Jen x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Thanks for all your wishes and kind words, they really do mean a lot to me in what can only be described as a complete and utter mind 'f**k'.....excuse my french   

As you know I woke on Sunday, having guessed for most of Friday and Saturday that something was up, to lots of fresh blood literally pouring out. It was so much I had to use pads  I thought 100% it was game over and spent the whole day in bed     and thoroughly defeated. I even eyed up the bottle of white wine in the fridge that evening, as I thought to myself well if it is all over I might as well indulge in my favourite pastime   but DH told me it would just make me   more so I refrained.

The drive to WN yesterday felt like an eternity and I could barely stop the tears from rolling down my cheeks. I told myself to be strong and get ready to hear them tell me that the ultrasound scan showed an empty sac or nothing, or even the sac disintegrating (like last year with my missed m/c). To my shock  Lyndsay said there were two sacs that had implanted and both had yolk sacs within. Still far to early to know whether they will develop or whether the bleed is an early indication that I will m/c so I am trying to remain calm and just prepare myself for the worst next Tuesday when I have the viability scan. The bloods so far have come back normal, if not quite high, as I seem to have twins    

My GP has signed me off for the week and work just think that I've had a complication with the op I had recently (i.e. some bleeding from that). Strangely because of all the goings on I completely forgot today was my birthday  and am determined to try and enjoy today whatever the next week might bring. 

It is just so very very hard to spend a whole day grieving and preparing for the worst, to then be told there might still be a chance. I feel emotionally and physically exhausted and don't really know how much more of this I can take. I told DH that if this doesn't work I don't know if I want to do IVF again.......

Anyhow, sorry for the lacks of personals, but thanks once again for all your kind support. I don't think I could have got this far without you guys   

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx

P.S. Effigy seems you were right   I just hope they can both develop heartbeats or it is game over!


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hallo ladies!!!

*Foxy-L*: Hi pal..i am _SO DAMN _ relieved to learn u are still in the game AND YES, i did and do believe it was twins all along and thats why u have the bleeding!!!. Did they say where the damn bleeding is coming from at all??/ Must just be your uterus stretching and stuff.....at least the bloods are increasing so if it were a misc. happening, the bloods would not be increasing and thats a good sign. .yeaaa!!! Yes, i know u feel apprehnesive and concerned, of course, who wouldnt, but truly for u, i dont...I think your twin bubbies are just declaring their presence in a grand way.... .One week to go and all u'r answers will be here. *YOU WILL SEE * two heartbeats as well..TRUST ME OK. Oh and i havent said this as yet but...congrats ont he twinniess..!!!!   Now we have more to go bonkers about..lol - 

*J-Mo*: Yes, it isnt just morning, it's anytime of the day..I have a new thing now - i vomit in the late evenings ..so its whenever. I definately do feel sick mostly now and have sore boobs when i touch them..also yesterday i had slight spotting..so seems like something is happening in there. I have a scan next week and cant wait.!!!.So u have nausea now..i hope u dont get m/s its yucky and hurts..at least for me, when i throw-up its a painful thing , then i spend the night hungry as my stomach is empty . Cant complain about it all though, as i have waited for a while to be pg. so i'm taking it all in stride.

*Katie-C*: How was the baseline scan? Are ya ready girlfirend ....excited, excited, excited!

*Mrs Mm*- how r u? havent heard from u in a bit, hope all is well...


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just wrote a long post and lost it. Argggghhh!!! 

Foxy - I dont blame you for feeling so all over the place with this. You are bound to be confused but it looks like a really good sign to have two sacs and two little embies. Congrats! The hormones as Effigy says is a good thing and so try not to worry too much over the next week. (Easier said I know). Its also too soon to start talking about next steps you need to concentrate on keeping hold of these little ones. You need to stay as stress free as possible. Are you doing anything to help you relax?

Oh and a happy birthday!!! Are you going to do anything nice (stop eyeing up that bottle of wine!)

Im sending you all my love and hope that this is just a blip. Keep the faith that you are pregnant.

Hi Effigy - euch you are going through it you poor thing. Im not anywhere near as bad as you. And to think you were complaining of having no symptoms not so long ago! 

Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Foxy, I really hope u stay strong and its natural to feel emotional and exhausted. This is the fertility game we r talking about.   
Happy birthday and Hope Ur DH pampers u. 

J-Mo, Sorry Ur feeling a bit rough Hope u get a good nights sleep tonight and hope u feel better soon.

Effigy, Hope Ur OK Hun and are looking after Ur self that goes for all of u to.  

Well I've had my scan and everything is OK. ET is on Monday if embies thaw OK.  Please, Please be OK   
The nurse told me we have only got 3 frozen embies not like the 8 they told us.   So I'm a bit gutted at that. Maybe i was just been greedy.  

I have had a bit of a cry today because of that and not feeling very positive about it now.   I'm trying really hard to think positive but will see what happens. Have been having bad AF like cramps is that normal ?

Just had a bit of a bad day. Wen to work for a few hours before my scan and a girl at work is off sick. Which is fine but someone was on about her been off and said something like " It must be a cash office thing (as i work in there) people been of sick" I have only been the other person off sick and that was with ohss. It felt like her comment was about me and that really got at me and someone else heard her say it and said i think that was about u.   Her comment really annoyed me but i just kept quiet and said nothing. Wished i had now. Then when the nurse said that about only having 3 embies that made my day worst.

Sorry girls just having a moan. Don't take no notice of me.  

Right i just need to concentrate on me. Yeah right.

Take care all
Katie xx


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry haven't been around much 

Foxy - I was so sad to read your post and then so happy all within seconds, that sounds so positive and fingers crossed it will stay that way.  It is such a stressful and emotional time that when there is any shred of doubt that creeps into your mind it just gets bigger and bigger but as the old saying goes "it ain't over til the fat lady sings !"  I remember being on the ICSI thread last year and all of the stories about girls bleeding for no apparent reason when everything was absolutely fine, we think that we know how our bodies are going to react but we are all so different and really we don't have a clue !  Be strong and try to stay positive for next week    Oh yes, and happy birthday !

Effigy - I hope that you can cope with the m/s, they do say that the more m/s you have the more healthy the pregnancy !  Take care and try to make sure you are still eating and drinking well.

Katiechick - Try not to worry about the embies, the 3 that you have got were the strongest and it only takes one.  Take no notice of what the old bag at work was saying (very easy for me to say that I know!).

J-Mo - Sounds like you are doing okay and the m/s is not too bad (yet !)

All fine with me, I don't really have any symptoms yet (except for HUGE boobs and tired) (I even bought another pregnancy test to make sure I hadn't made it all up) and I can't remember when they kicked in the last time when I had awful m/s.  I am looking forward to having my scan (feels like eons away, only another 12 days to wait !)

Take care one and all
Amanda


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Katie - I second what Amanda says. The three you have are the strongest because they have made it to blasts. I hope and pray that they will defrost well and you can have the ET next Monday. And yes ignore the silly cow at work. You have much more important things to worry about. Hopefully you can wipe the smile off her face in a few months time when you tell her you are expecting! 

Amanda - Glad you are coping well! Those 12 days will spin round dont worry.

Foxy - How ya doing today? 

Effigy - Hope you are not suffering too much

Im ok although yesterday I had a lot of pains. Im finding it hard to stay positive that this littlun will stick. I havent got bad m/S and therefore am very worried that things are ok. 
Yesterday I bought a couple of Maternity bras from M&S - how sexy they are - NOT! But oooooh so comfy!!! 

Lots of love to you all
Jen x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey

*Mrs MM*: Huge boobs huh..wow, your dh must be thrilled ..hope u dont re-visit with the m/s as it seems as though u paid u'r dues with Matilda!!!

*Katiechick*ont give rent-free space in u'r mind to people like that beyotch at your workplace ..she obviously needs some attention to be walking around finding petty lil things to say. Perhaps when u get pg u can vomit all over her new skirt to show just y being "off sick" is a good thing! Hey, sorry u had a bad day..for what its worth i only had 2blast remaining and both thawed so well that they BOTH stuck around.so three is a great way of giving u a chance hon...dont undersestimate those blasts sweetie, they are truly something else!!! 

*Foxy-L*: Silly me never said Happy birthday yesterday but i am hoping it was, with the good news of twins on their way an all!!! Yes, see how confident i am for ya 

*J-mo*: Pains are a god sign girrrl!!!!  It means the uterus is stretching and the embies are growing!!!! Dont pay too much mind to m/s My mom never had it and a friend of mine told me yesterday that with her son she never had it for a second, not even nausea . You might just very well be one of those lucky ones..i wish i were. 

Ok, so had breakfast a while ago and i actually dont feel sick...lets see how long this will last


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

just thought I'd come on a say congratulations for all those +ves. Foxy WHAT an AMAZING story!!
am on dreaded 2ww after FET last wednesday. Up and down second guessing every twinge. Bit worried my boobs are utterly unchanged and have mild backache bit like pre AF. Could you guys advise on symtoms you had one way or another?!
have DD from ICSI 4 years ago - but memory little fuzzy!
thanks so much
cazx


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi caz
Welcome to the board, when do you do your test ?
The only symptoms I have are big boobs and feeling more tired, haven't started with the m/s yet but I think it didn't start until 6-7 weeks last time.
Good luck 
Amanda


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi there
BB and tiredness are very good signs. I am sure i remember feeling tired early on. Meant to test monday - unless i bleed before which is what tends to happen. But PMA PMA!

Sorry TMI  - but bit of white discharge sort of stringy - sorry sorry TMI - any views on this? Cant remember if normally get this pre AF -think so but not sure - anyone else had this. Am day 7.
thanks all!
cazx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Effigy - how are you doing honey? Has the m/s eased a little or is it getting worse   still look at it as a very good sign    when do you have another scan?  

J Mo - how are you feeling? Don't worry too much about m/s, whilst it is a good sign I have googled loads about it (as I have none) and they do say that just over half of all women get it, that means the other half are lucky and get away scot free   so maybe you are in the lucky half  

Katie - try not to be too disappointed, I know 3 doesn't sound as good as 8 but remember it is quality and not quantity   Also as J Mo says soon you can wipe the smug grin of your colleagues face when you tell her your good news  

Mrs M - are you still on cloud 9 with your BFP? It sounds like you have some good symptoms already and if I am right in thinking, things like peeing often and m/s don't kick in till 6-8 weeks if not later. Good luck and let us know how you get on with your scan  

Caz - I'm probably not the best person to ask re symptoms - I never had any but have had two BFP's so remember even if you don't have any symptoms it can still turn out good news  

Not a lot to report here, I am just very up and down this week and don't really know what to think. I have had some quite bad cramps come and go and the brown discharge is still there, it feels very much like my AF wanting to come    I also have NO pregnancy symptoms so really don't hold out much hope for next Tuesday  The hardest thing is that I have been off work, having been signed off this week and for part of next week until the scan. What I haven't considered is how on earth I will cope with going in on Wednesday and having to act completely normal if it has all gone wrong again    My work don't know that I've done IVF again (they knew last year because I was signed off with OHSS and then the miscarriage so had no option but to tell them). However, this year I was determined to keep something to myself, so simply told them I had a minor op (for the FET) and have now told them I am bleeding slightly after the op so have been advised to stay off work.......problem is I don't know now if it wouldn't have been better to just tell them the truth    As it is my colleagues have been decidely 'frosty' on some of the emails I've sent through from home and none of the managers have bothered to ask if I am OK or how I am  They are probably just really fed up with me being off again yet little do they realise what 'hell' I am going through.......sorry to rant ladies but just feel like my life is one big mess at the moment! 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi - can I join you?  Due for FET next week & am on the June/July cycle buddies thread...

The clinic have kep me hanging on all day, so I chased them after 4pm.  Annoyingly ET isn't going to be monday which we had originally been told, but FRIDAY!!!       A WHOLE WEEK AWAY!!!    Most annoying - I'd got myself all psyched up (how do you spell that) for Monday, or even tuesday or wendesday but FRIDAY??   Anyway, made me well up when they told me.    I guess I am more on edge than I'd thought I was.    They said is was 'cos they had lots of egg collections to do and they didn't want the scientists to be short of time and just squeeze me in and not give the right attention to the thawing process. Fair enough I guess, BUT BUT!!  Was worried my body couldn't just keep hanging on but apparently the endo can only get thicker so no need to worry.

She said they take 2 frosties     out and see how they thaw and if they need to they'd remove the third as well.  I'm more nervous about them thawing than anything else and the thought of getting ready to go next week then getting a call to say theres' no point fills me with dread.  The clinic is nearly 2 hours away (and its our closest) so its' going to be an agonising week next week and it is all so out of our hands (as all of this is in a way).  It seems such a long way away.  I have to start the pessaries on Tuesday night.

At least I can fit in another session of acupuncture which will help me feel better!    Just broken one of my rules and had a cuppa tea, and might have a small glass of wine tonight seen as I am a whole week away (will probably talk myself out of that behaviour as soon as I pour the glass though!).  Am bored of being good for some reason!

  

Anyway, hope to get to know some of you better...

Angie


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.
Its very quiet on here.

Effigy, J-Mo, Hope Ur both OK ladies.

Foxy, Having no symptoms might be a good thing Hun. Hope that Ur AF doesn't come.  

Angie, Welcome to the thread Hun. As u can see its a lucky thread. Good luck.

Well ladies I am pupo! Had ET today and feel fine tummy a bit sore but nothing else. Had 1 blast transfered. I test on 9th July. which is 10 days past transfer.

Hello to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Katie xx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

sorry I posted here a few days ago and haven't been back - its been hectic recently.  I just wanted to ask if anyone has the progestone injections to do in the **** and how they found it.  My clinic said my DH coud do them bt some people come into the clinic.  I cant stand the thought of doing this everyday for 3 weeks !!!!  I thought FET would be a walk in the park but cant stand the thought of these injections.  I found the ones in the tummy fine but the needle will be bigger and its in a muscle.........

J-Mo - you are from UCH aren't you ?  We chatted some months back.

LucyM xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Special hi to Effigy, Foxy and Katie! 

Katie - congratulations on being PUPO!!! Thats fantastic news. Did they only defrost the one then? Now you make sure you rest up good and proper! Try to relax and enjoy being pampered ok? 

Effigy - How are you? I hope the sickness is causing you too many problems. When is your next scan? 

Foxy - Im so sorry you feel so down. You will feel like that as your hormones are raging. How do you feel about things now?? When is your next test/scan 

Hi Angie - welcome to the thread! Im sorry they are keeping you hanging but you have to have faith that they know what they are doing. Is ET still scheduled for this Friday??

Hi Lucy - Yes im on the ACU thread (although not so much lately as I cant keep up with them!). Sorry I dont know anything about those injections. Why are you having them instead of the botty bombs?? 

Hi Caz - a warm welcome to you too. Did you test yesteday Or is it next Monday?? Hope you are ok.

Hi Amanda - How do you feel at the moment? 

Im ok today although I had really severe pains last night (three times). It was like a shooting pain that took my breath away each time. Last time I had these pains I went to Early Pregnancy Unit (when I was pregnant last time with the blighted ovum) but last time they carried on for about an hour. 
Last night it was only 3 sharp pains over a period of about 5 or 10 minutes so I went to bed at 9pm and it went away. So Im still not sure what to think and I seem to be ok again today. Its all very worrying. I cant afford to let myself get complacent that everything is ok this time just because there was a baby with a heartbeat at the last scan. Im used to having twinges and AF pains but this was something different. Has anyone else had anything like this? 

Lots of love to you all
Jen xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Hope Ur OK today and hope u don't get any more pains. I'm OK feel fine. I had a bit of a cry today but i don't know why. GP has signed me off this week and am only doing a few hours a day next week so that should be OK. DH has been great he had a tear in his eye when had ET and the Dr has told him he has got to look after me which he has been.

They only defrosted 1 because thats what me and DH decided. 

My sister is getting married next year and she has been making arrangements for it so i have got something to take my mind off pupo!
Only 8 days to go!

Hope everyone is OK.

Love 
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

You will feel emotional as your hormones are very up and down. Are you any drugs now? 

Its good that the only one defrosted survived! Thats an excellent sign.

Yes its good to take your mind off of things. Otherwise you will go stir crazy! 

Jen x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Ladies

Welcome..and welcome back to the newbies....

*Katie* - I think its marvellous u chose One embie and it thawed....i knw how the 2ww can be so full of emotions and questions...but YOU WILL be joping on us soon ok How do u feel, any signs?

*J-Mo*: I get sharp pains sometimes but i have found its mostly gas..really . I dont know if thats u'r case, but it could be right??  How r u otherwise...? My m/s has eased up greatly and i am glad for it..of course, makes me worry..but i had my 2nd scan yesterday and all seemed fine(THANK GOD)...i go for another on the 16th then i have the cervix stitch surgery on the 17th and i go on vacation on the 20th!!!  When do u go for your next scan hon

*Lucymorgan* - i do shots EVERYDAY in my tummy....so i understand the injectionsthinghy..sorry those needlse are bigger though...but babes, we gotta do what we gotta do in this struggle right?

Foxy-L: Whats going on sista?? any news yet??worried about u...


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post to let you know that the viability scan went well and to my utter shock (as I really did think it would be over) they managed to find two little flutters/heartbeats! I am however keeping calm at the monent and refuse to get too excited, as I got to this stage last year and then sadly two weeks later lost the baby. I keep praying hard     that it will not be a case of 'repeated history' this time   and am just relieved to have got to the heartbeat stage.

Thanks for your kind support and words during these very difficult weeks. I will no doubt be needing even more of your support in the coming weeks, as it is still very EARLY days   

I have a repeat scan in two weeks time (15 July) when I should hopefully be just over 8 weeks (if this one goes OK then I've got further then I did last year)  

J Mo - try not to worry too much about the sharp pains, I had this about a week ago and spent all evening convincing myself it was a sign of miscarriage   and let's face it mine are still hanging around (so far)! As Effigy says twinges and sharp pains do happen, I also read that as you get later into the first trimester this is more common (with the pelvic area stretching etc) and ligaments too.  

Katie - It is completely normal to have down days, I was blubbing on and off most of my 2ww   it is just all the hormones racing around. I have a very positive feeling this will be a good one  

Effigy - my dear friend how are you coming along and has the m/s eased at all? When do you have a next scan?   I so pray hard that we both keep our twins        and maybe in 8 months they can meet up and play together  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx

P.S. Effigy I still don't have any symptoms, when did yours kick in??


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi hope you don't mind me asking for advice and encouragement. I am due to start a Medicated FEt next Friday starting DR have you ladies any advice what I should be doing other than drinking plenty of water?  My last tx was icsi so FET is all new to me!

Any advice gretefully received.

spinny

xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Spinny

Welcome to the thread! I dont really have specific advice because I had a natural FET. I guess you need to drink water to get rid of the toxins but there is no risk of OHSS because you wont be stimming so I wouldnt go overboard with the water. Just relax as much as you possibly can. FET medicated or not is so much easier than IVF so I hope you enjoy the process! 
Keep us informed

Foxy - Absolutely great news hun! Im soooooooooooooooooo happy for you. I know its early days and we shouldnt be jumping up and down just yet but its a good sign for you darlin. Keep positive now and try to stop worrying (easier said I know).

Jen x


Jen x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Jen much appreciated Well done on your BFP great news!  

Foxy well done fab news hun  

xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Its quiet on here lately.

Is everyone ok?!?!?! 

Im off to my first midwife appointment this afternoon. I will ask her about the pains but also my DH is very worried because he thinks I have developed PMT and that I will start to get AF. Is it not normal to want to strangle your Dh around the 9 week mark?! 

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Hope Ur MW appointment goes OK. Lets us know how u get on.

Katie
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Where is everybody?!?! Hope you are all ok??

M/W appointment was ok and she is really nice but it was just procedure. I told her that Id been to see her before! When she was going through everything for the second and third trimester I told her that I didnt think Id get that far and we had a long talk about it. She understands that it still seems too surreal to me and that its hard for me still to accept. I told her about the pains and she didnt say much, just to go to the EPAU if I was worried. I suppose shes not going to build my hopes up too much and has to err on the side of caution. I have my scan at the ACU on Thursday which Im dreading and looking forward to all at once. Im convinced there is nothing in there anymore!

How are you lot anyway?!?!?

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

J-Mo, Really hope Ur scan goes OK on Thursday. Will be thinking of u.  

Effigy, How r u chick hope Ur OK how is the m/s ?  

Foxy, Hope Ur OK to Hun and hope the waiting for Ur scan isn't driving u mad.  

Hi to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Well don't think it has worked this time as having really bad AF pains so bad i couldn't sleep last night and just done a hpt and it was negative which i thought it would be but OTD is only  2 days away but don't think it will change.

Hope Ur all OK.

Lol
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Katie it is too early! 

Yesterday I spent the day with a friend and her new baby. She said she tested the day before she was due and the day before that and they both came up negative. But the day she was due it was positive.
Dont give up just yet! And the AF pains could be things going on in there. I had loads of that too.

Now make sure you test on your proper date mrs you hear! Try to stay positive about this its really important!!!!

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Hun, I knew it was early but just wanted to test because of having bad AF pains should of listened to DH. Well only 2 days to go. If i tell DH will say told u so. So think i will keep quiet about it. I'm such a naughty girl (slaps myself on hand)   Think u ladies need to get the   round to check on me.  
Sorry  

xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies

How are my favourite girls?  

Katie - you naughty girl (says me who tested a whole week, YES 7 days early   ) still as J Mo says I know lots on here who tested early and then on test day, if not a few days after got their BFP, so don't give up honey        

J Mo - I do understand how you feel, I will not accept that I am pregnant and just feel it isn't really happening. Last year when I got my BFP I rushed to make an appointment with the doctors/midwife, and got all sorts of literature and starting reading about birth etc.......this time I am so opposite it is not funny. I couldn't get excited when they gave me a picture of the scan at 6 weeks, nor have I made an appointment with the doctors, I refuse to get carried away just yet! I do feel sometimes that it is so sad that a previous experience can have this effect, but I also think it is a form of self defensive (i.e. refusing to believe it will all be OK). Am I making any sense?? I also understand fully your fears and excitement about the prospect of the next scan. One day I think it will be OK and so look forward to seeing a bigger 'bubble and squeak' and the next day I think the worst and prepare myself for her saying 'sorry but it is empty'.......I wonder when the anxiety will ever end? Still on a positive note I hear Nicole Kidman has just had a baby girl at 40 plus so there you go!  

Effigy - how are you honey? No doubt having better weather then us in the UK with our torrentual down pours and monsoon type weather    How are you feeling? Still got morning sickness?

My next scan is 15 July! I just realised that last year I miscarried in that week so don't really know how to feel   I am worried about my complete lack of symptoms especially as I am supposed to be carrying twins   

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

J Mo - Best of luck with your scan on Thursday, I'll be thinking of you and praying hard that all goes well


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Foxy, I know EXACTLY how you feel. Its a constant battle in my head at the moment. Some days I have symptoms and some days nothing. 

They do say that its very common for IVF ladies to get post natal depression simply because they cannot bond with their babies as soon as 'normal' mums do. We cant win can we?! But Ive sat and analysed this and I think that as long as we are aware of this issue then maybe we can address the situation nearer the time. I think it will be easier after the first tri.
Have you ventured onto the pregnancy boards yet and the twin ones? I havent had the bravery yet but maybe its something that could help you??

Katie how are you feeling today? When is your official test date is it tomorrow? 

Lots of love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

J-Mo, Hope u OK Hun Hope Ur scan goes OK on Thursday.  

Foxy, Hope Ur OK to Hun and not long till Ur scan Will be thinking of u and J-Mo when u have Ur scans.  

Effigy, Where are u Hun Ur being very quiet hope Ur OK.  

Hi to everyone else hope Ur all OK.  

Well I'm OK today its OTD 2Moro. Have got to go to my clinic at 10:30 2Moro to test but will test in the morning before i go so i know what to expect when we get there. Have still got AF pains but trying not think about it (yeah right)  
Will let u know how i get on.

Take care
Lol
Katie 
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I will be thinking about you too tomorrow. I hope and pray for a positive result for you. You still never know! 
xxxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Katie - best of luck for tomorrow, fingers, toes and everything crossed for you       

J Mo - glad to see we feel exactly the same   I too have read about IVF women having depression a lot worse and not bonding as quickly, but to be honest am not worried about that right now.......I just hope to get past 12 weeks for the 1st time in my life!  

Effigy - how are you?

Hellooo anyone else I have forgotten, sorry brain like a sieve  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted u to know that i tested this morning and it was a bfn but still went to clinic and was told that it is to early to test and shouldn't have been told to test today. So I have to test on Monday now! ARGH why did they do that to me? Well at least the result could change but not holding any hope as still have AF pains and have come out in spots which happens when AF is due. I'm not feeling positive now after that. I got so upset last night and had a good cry as i really thought it was over but now i know it could change.

Hope Ur all OK will try and pop back on later when I'm a little more happier.

Take care
Lol
Katie xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Where are u all ? Hope Ur all OK.

J-Mo, Good luck for Ur scan Hun it is today isn't it ?   if so let us know how u get on.

Effigy, Ur been very quiet well u all r   Hope Ur OK Hun. 

Foxy, Not long till Ur scan only 5 days day after my OTD. Hope Ur OK.

I haven't had any bleeding but still getting AF pains.   That she stays away. This may seem like a stupid question but can my AF start even though I am on cyclogest and progynova don't know if they will stop it from coming.

Hope Ur all OK. Hello to everyone else.

Take care
Katie xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Oh Katie what a nightmare to keep you hanging on! I hope and pray for a positive for you. I really do. Having a cry though wont do you any harm at all. You need to prepare yourself. Please keep us informed. I dont know about the drugs allowing an AF Im sorry.    

Im sooooooo sorry I was AWOL and wasnt able to tell you my news. Ive just been sooooo busy at work, Friday morning I was in tears because Im like a dumping ground for my boss at the moment. Hes giving me so many complicated tasks to do and normally I wouldnt have a problem but my brain is not behaving at the moment. And then when I get home Im too exhausted to log on.

Anyway, yes the scan was good. Nellies little arm and leg was waving at me and the little heart was beating nicely. And the measurement was right for 10 weeks. Ive been discharged now from the clinic and Im even more pleased that I dont have to have any more heparin injections HOORAH!!! I have another scan on tues (the NHS dating one) so I can double check that Nellie is still surviving.

My DH is getting annoyed with me though. He says that I have to start getting excited but I still cant. I wont be able to relax until after the Nuchal scan because I know that if we have a baby with health problems we will be having long and arduous conversations about it. Do any of you know how I feel? 

Sorry for lack of personals, its saturday night and my stepson is nagging me to get off the computer! Thanks so much for all your messages and lots of love to each and every one of you

Jen xxxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I know its been a while..sorry, i have been distracted to say the least. At the moment i am battling my latest obstacle...a sore throat and impending cold/flu  

*Katie * - sorry about your two bfn's...i DO HOPE & PRAY that itwas just too early for u as its not uncommon for some women to get bfp's later in the tww than sooner! Yes, cyclogest does keep AF at bay for a bit..but having said that it may still very well be that your AF never shows and u are indeed pregnant. Even though i havent been around lately i do think of u everyday hon....   

*Foxy-L*: the worry never stops and like J-mo i completely "_get-_it"!!!! Its hard to throw caution to the wind and celebrate when the scars from the last devastation never left!!!!  The 15th is soon here for u and u will be fine i am sure 

*J-Mo*: Nice on the u/s..really...10 weeks huh i should think u are doing well. Deary, i DO know how u feel!!! Excitement eludes me for the moment ..i guess until i can feel the babies move and also when the nuchal comes up good. So i am still a waaay off i think!  This up coming scan is the biggest i think because i have never made it this far! I just keep praying nothing is wrong as every single freaking day i worry.  I have another scan on the 16th and if all is well and i dont have a high temperature my cervix stitch on the 17th  Plus i leave for 3weeeks holiday on the 20th so this is a big week for me. Dear god knows i am soo nervous...and hopeful....!!!! 

oh, back to bed for me...katie, i will pray for u hon


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Nice to see you all back on here as I was starting to worry about you J Mo and Effigy! 

J Mo - so pleased for you honey that your scan went well, I logged on on Friday in the hope there would be some news, and again yesterday, as I was starting to worry something had gone wrong   I am so pleased and relieved that you saw your little bubba and all was fine  

Effigy - how are you feeling? Has the morning sickness gone? Is your scan on the 16th? That is the day after me   I so hope and pray for you too that all will go well this week and you can go on your hols happy and relaxed       

Katie - good luck for tomorrow, I hope that when you test you see a great big BFP     

Well Tuesday 15 July is the big one for me, if my scan goes OK then that will be the furthest I've ever got (as last year I miscarried at 8weeks and Tuesday will be 8+4). To say I am nervous is the understatement of the year, I am petrified    I wish I had had more symptoms but no point dwelling on it now, what will be will be, I can only hope and pray that misfortune doesn't strike twice! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, glad the sun has finally come out   though for you Effigy it is probably always shining  

Love Foxyloxy 
xxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Any news Katie Hope you are ok honey. Thinking of you xxx

Effigy you take care ok? Good luck for your scan on the 16th and the stitch on the 17th. Do you think you will have time to tell us how you are before you go off on hols for three weeks you lucky thing?!?! 

Foxy - good luck for your scan tomorrow. I have one too, so I will be thinking about you and your bubbas. Things are looking good if this is the furthest you've ever got! 

Love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.

Sorry to bring the bad news on this lucky thread but it was bfn for us we r so gutted don't know how to cope with it. Have phoned the hospital and they said to have 3 AF which will be september when sil will have her baby which is going to be hard to deal with  
We can try again when we r ready.

Thankyou all for Ur support and hope all Ur scans and pregnancy goes OK am going to take sometime out but will keep looking to see how u all r getting on.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Katie honey Im soooooo sorry. All I can say is that I know exactly how you feel and thats damn well pretty hopeless at the moment. Take the time to cry loads and bit by bit you will start to feel stronger again. Your SIL is going to be hard, but you will get through this.
You can start again when you are ready. You WILL get there.
Be kind to yourself and take time out for yourself and DH. 
Please dont be a stranger but I can understand that you need time away from all this nightmare.
Thinking of you
Jenny xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Katie

I've just logged on to read your news. I too am so sorry for you and really do know and understand the disappointment of a BFN (my last one was Feb)! All I will say is that believe it or not things do get better, you have a renewed sense of hope and will be excited by the time your next cycle arrives. Remember also that you only had 1 put in and I think this was your first one, so don't be hard on yourself, it can take some ladies up to 10 or more to get the right one that sticks around for good   Also I would add that I would rather get a BFN any day, then get a BFP see a heartbeat only to then miscarry, as I found that a million times harder to deal with. I hope I don't sound harsh for saying that and I hope you understand what I am trying to say  ........basically best that if this wasn't meant to be you didn't have hopes slightly raised only to be dashed again. 

I do understand you needing some space but as J Mo says we are always here for you, so please don't be a stranger. Thinking of you and DH at this difficult time  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx  

P.S. J Mo - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully we will both be on here with some good news I hope       

Effigy - as J Mo says, please put us out of our misery and post before your hols, I don't think I can last 3 weeks wondering how you are! Are you going anywhere nice for your holiday? Though I can't imagine anywhere nicer then the caribbean


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck for you too Foxy! Thinking of you today.

I went for my dating scan this morning and it was ok although I didnt get a pic as it wasnt very clear. That didnt bother me because I have some good pics from last week at the ACU with the dildo cam! Anyway they think I am only 10w 2d as opposed to 10w 5d as per my calculation. They said thats ok. Also I have my nuchal scan on the 30th so only a couple more weeks to wait for that.
Southend hospital kept we waiting with a full bladder. I was dancing around
the waiting room and then when he did the scan he told me to empty it before he could see the baby. WTF?!?! 

Katie - I can concur with foxy with what she says. Its hard now but a BFN is better than a M/C. Lots of love to you hun xx

Effigy - yes where are you going on your hols? Go on make us really jealous! 

Jen xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just a quick post to let you know that my scan today went well (to my amazement)! It looks as if 'bubble and squeak' are sticking around (hopefully for another 7-8 months  ) They measured fine for 8+4 and I've now been discharged from the clinic. It all feels a bit wierd  particularly as I still have no symptoms so am constantly wondering why! I just have to hope that maybe I'm one of the lucky few that gets away with no MS etc! 

Not really sure now what to do. I've been told to book an appointment with the midwife and am assuming the next scan I'll be offered will be nuchal at 12 weeks.......however not sure I can last another four weeks without some form of reassurance, so might book a private one at 10 weeks (in approx 2 weeks time). Because I have no symptoms it is so hard to know what on earth is going on in there  

Will do more personals this weekend. Take care guys and good luck Effigy for tomorrow     

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just wrote a post and my loggin time ran out so here i go again.  

Foxy,J-Mo, Glad Ur scans went OK will keep an eye on Ur progress.  

Effigy, Good luck for Ur scan tomorrow.  

Feeling OK today. Just been to mil and saw pg sil and I felt OK which I didn't think I would. Think it will hit me when she has her baby. Me and DH have been married for a year in september and DH has just said he has book us a weekend away to weymouth which is lovely. I wrote DH a little note which we always do and I said I blame myself for it not working and he blames Himself because of needing ivf and I blame myself because of having the transfer and keep thinking I did something wrong but we cant think like that. We need to look towards the future so roll on September/ October for round 2. I know its going to take sometime to get over this bfn but we have to move on. Do I sound to positive ?

Hope Ur all OK.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Foxy I would book in for the midwife as soon as possible. Im sure they will do an early dating scan for you as they did for me. You are not old enough to have a nuchal scan on the NHS however if its twins I think they do it anyway free. So go and get booked up now!!! Well done on having a good scan. Can you accept it yet??

Katie - no it sounds as though you are thinking in the right way. Its silly to blame yourselves its just one of those things and what will be will be. Its reasonable to think that if you need IVF it will take three goes before it will work. The first time is very much a trial anyway to see how you cope with the drugs etc. Your 2nd one will be very different in terms of knowing what to expect. So few people get pregnant the first time and you've done really well so far. You are on the rollercoaster darling! Enjoy your few months off it wont be long at all before it will come around again. Also the good thing is that you have lots of time on your side.

Love to Effigy too - hope you are ok and your scan and stitch goes well

Jen xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry about the MIA folks...been quite week as i was ill with mild flu etc.

Firstly i want *Katie* to know how i feel upset about it not working for her ..oh dear dear, i know how hard it is to face those bfn's and how it takes a whileto get over and forge ahead. But forge ahed u must and i see u and dh are gonnaget some recovery time with your nice lil getaway then go at it again. How many forstie's do u have left I iinitially started with 10 blasts , 8 frozen . It was the _last two _ that gave me this bfp..who would've thought right So, dont give up, do all u'r tests and make sure u are ready for the next transfer....I'm sooo thinking of you and hope to hear some great news come spetember! 

*Foxy-L:* Woo-hoo on your scan going well..isnt it great to reach milestones   no m/s u say..wow..lucky u..i am so so happy it's all working out and working out well!  You are right and j-mo's advice should be taken ...get that scan BEFORE 12weeks...u'r nerves will be running wild if u dont...dont i know it!!! happy, happy for you... 

*J-Mo:* Yeaaaaaaaaaaa for u too!!!    So happy for u and your positive news.....u must be feeling better right??/ yes, i know, miletones must be crossed b4 we celebrate but i am glad for u reaching this far as well .

As for me ladies, had my 11week scan yesterday..both babies...look like babies(lol) and are doing fine. Actually they both measure ahead of their time..one was 11w4days , the other 11w2days  so that made me feel a a lil better as i know i am 11weeks even. ALSO, i had my stitch done yesterday as well ...yea, i know...i was out of my home since 7:00a.m. didnt get to have the scan till almost 12:00 pm. then had the stitch done at 2:00p.m. i came home all sick by about 8:00p.m. last night. Surgery went well, having slight slight bleeding from the procedure but no pain and still having nausea from anaesthia ..but cant complain, my twins are fine and that makes me happy. 
Ok, so i leave for holidays to Antigua on the 20th, thats sunday, so until then i will be checking in ok.

Luv & hugs to u ladies


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Fantastic news Effigy!!! You are nearly at the 12 week milestone. Wonderful news!!! I seem to be quite behind you in dates although I thought we were more or less the same. Hmmmm am worried now. Im only 10+4 today.
Now you lucky thing, have a really wonderful time in Antigua - I am MASSIVELY jealous of you! 

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Jmo

Yea, i thought we were both on the same timeline ...i had my transfer on may 20th..with 2 blast, werent u the day before or after or something?  perhaps its just the clinic working the dates differently for u.  If u use the online calculator they should put things into perspective for ya...i put in my LMP as april 30th and got my dates working out well with my clinic...try and see ok.

Antigua, yes, beautiful beaches, very touristy..but dont be too jealous as these  days the weather seems unpredictable here in the caribbean and perhaps all over the world, so we have been having loads of rain in the caribbean!!!!  Also, it hurricane season soo.... 

Pls. check u'r dates and get back to me ok.

luv ya


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Well my LMP was 2nd May and I think I had the ET on the 21st so the day after you. So not sure how it all works out really because I had 6 day blasts too. They told me not to worry too much as the hospital's dates were only 3 days difference to the clinic's dates. 
I told them I had IVF but they just looked at me blankly! I know its only a couple of days out but its still hard not to worry! And I am only worrying BECAUSE it was assisted conception and we know exactly when it took place.

But Ive checked a lot of sites and the size looks ok for my approx time. On tues the baby was 36.6mm from crown to bottom! 

Antigua - rain, hurricanes. No Im still jealous! Obviously I will be hoping and praying that any hurricanes pass you by....

Jen xxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey J-mo

I get exactly what u mean.  I know how it is with checking the dates, i do it all the time!!!  Tuesday would have made u 10w4days i guess, so u are more or less on track!!!! you measurements of 36.6mm sound just in line with the size given for the weeks gestation...so all in all i think u are fine ok!!!!

how r u otherwise?/ any nausea still?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks! 
It drives you nuts looking up the size because I think every site Ive looked at or book says something different. So as long as its in the ball park Im not too worried. 

The nausea never really kicked in for me. I felt it now and again but I was never sick. As long as I didnt let myself get an empty stomach I could more or less handle it. I have a little bit more energy now too.
The only thing is Ive been getting bad headaches these last few days and Im wondering whether its because Ive come off the progesterone.
Im also getting very fat! 

How about you? Is the sickness getting any better? When do you go on your lovely hols??

Lots of love to Foxy and Katie. Thinking of you both.

Jen xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Katie - I'm so sorry to read your news. However, I think you have the right spirit and should look forward to starting again in Sept/Oct. I know it is easier said then done but try not to blame yourself, it really doesn't achieve anything and just makes you feel worse.

J Mo - so pleased that all is going well for you, I just saw your exchange with Effigy worrying about the sizes etc. Again, I know it is easy for me to say but try not to compare, I am sure your clinic knows what they are doing and that everything is just fine. When is your next scan booked and will that be the nuchal one?

Effigy - wow, nearly 12 weeks   you must be so pleased and relieved. When do you have your next scan? I am so jealous of you living it up in Antigua for three weeks......think of J Mo, Katie and I in cold, windy, rainy England    

Not a lot to report here, I have now been discharged from my clinic and have made an appointment on Wed to see the midwife (though I hope I am not tempting fate again) and have also booked a private 'reassurance' scan for next Sat 26 July (when I should hopefully be 10 weeks).......I did wonder if that was the right thing to do and if I wouldn't maybe be better just waiting till 12 weeks but I don't know if I could hold out that long........ 

Had a phone call last night from the in-laws to announce that one of my SIL's is pregnant and over 12 weeks already! I know this will sound stupid and probably childish, but I couldn't help but feel angry that she has somewhat taken 'our thunder' when we have been trying for so long I had hoped that when we finally got pregnant it would have just been us (not all the sisters-in-law jumping on the band wagon) but I think what freaked me out more was I now feel under even more intense pressure to get past 12 weeks ..... does that make sense   and then a horrible thought crossed my mind and I thought what if I miscarry again (!!) when I look at their child I will forever be reminded of what could have been mine (as they are due same bloody month)!!!! ARRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH   Sorry ladies I probably sound like a spoilt child, I think it wasn't helped when mother-in-law said she had just stopped the pill and hit the jackpot in the first month, that is what really threw me over the edge. I also couldn't help but feel that his parents should have waited to deliver this news till we were out of the danger zone......

So Katie I do know how you feel with your SIL, and I too dread when the baby comes. I think I will be OK if all goes well with 'bubble and squeak' but will find it very difficult otherwise.

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Howdy 

Foxy-L:No, i dont think u are tempting fate by having early scans, i believe in peace of mind and having been through what we ladies have, its hard to find duringthe "delicate" months!! I will be 12weeks thiswednesd and stopping all meds, which leaves me nervous of course...i dontt hink i will be able to relax until i feel movement AND then until i crossthe milestones...and then until i give birth!!! Also, i know how ufeel about your SIL being reggarsandthe birth and the misc. thoughts...my SIL got pregnant with her 2ndand last child the same year i miscarried...it hit homereally hard u know....  Also, if your inlaws knows of your struggles i find your MIL should not have mentionedthe details of her geting pg. so quick etc.
Anyhow, who cares right because your thunder is *your* thunder and the twins  will be a nice new surpise to the mix ..uwill be fine. 

Katie, J-mo...u are both in my thoughts and prayers 

Ok ladies, i leave nowfor the airport to go to Antigua, ...hopefully some good weather for the next few days, hopefully. Will try and ekeep in touch from there..

Luv & god's blessings to ALL of us..  

laterz


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh Effigy you have probably gone but hope you have a fabulous time!!!! I hope the hurricanes stay away and you relax relax relax! With lots of gorgeous non-alcoholic cocktails! 

Foxy - no I agree, you arent tempting fate, peace of mind will you do you much more good than superstition. I know what you mean about the SIL but you will steal her thunder when she finds out you are having twins!!!! 
Dont think about the alternative honey. This is your time.
My next scan is on the 30th and yes its the nuchal one. Im so scared about it. What if its bad news? 

Katie - thinking of you darlin'.

Im ok just busy at work. Ive been having lots of headaches lately, do you think its coming off the pessaries thats doing it? 

Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Its very quiet on here where are u all ? Hope Ur all OK. I'm not very well at the moment have got a virus so has DH so we are looking after each other. Hope Ur all OK and hope Ur pregnancies are going OK.

Speak soon
Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Guys,  I only posted a couple of times on this thread - I got a BFN.........   

Kind of expected it but wanted to try and give it one last go with my eggs.  Which i've done.

I cant belive since nov last year I have had one cycle of GIFT, one IVF and one FET IVF and in Oct it will be DE.  I haven't really been slow but then my clock is ticking and my DS is "a middle 4 " as he puts it.  I am doing a couple of DE cycles and then thats it for me.  It could work, I will now have 50% odds and I may have twins and look back and think .... oh my god....

I will put in my best efforts and if it works great and if it doesn't I need to move on as  the last 2 years have been tough and all this fertility *** makes me feel too old.  If i'd of got my act together 10 years ago I woud be okay.

LucyM xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

First of all Lucy Im sorry youve had another BFN, I know how heartbroken you must be. But it sounds as though you already have another plan of action in place? I wish you loads and loads of luck for the DE cycle. I actually know somebody who has twin girls through DE so you never never know! Remember we are here if you need us ok?

Katie - so sorry to hear you are poorly. You take care of yourself. Hope you are enjoying summer a little bit?! 

Its very quiet on here because Effigy is away, and Foxy is taking time out for a couple of weeks. The last time I heard from her her 10 week scan was good but she is suffering from paranoia and I know how she feels! 

Im ok the nuchal scan went well so I can finally admit to myself and others that I am actually pregnant. It still doesnt seem real and I too am feeling paranoid all the time. But we will get there Im sure! 

Lots of love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

How is everyone I am back and doing well. Arrived on sunday only to find my home had been burglarised   ..those f...kers!!!! So, having to deal with police and CID etc has not been nice, plus lil sleep and i feel so violated because my space has been compromised & has left the last few days leaving a bitter taste in my mouth!

THE_ GOOD NEWS_ IS that i went for a scan today and the babies both are thriving..well..actually they are 1week ahead of thier time  I have the anomally scan next month so i'm keeping my fingers crossed that all is well!!!

How r u ladies??/ quiet here and would love some updates.....


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Effigy,

Sorry to hear about the burglary hope Ur OK. Glad Ur scan went OK and good luck for Ur next scan. 

It has gone very quiet on here hope u girls are OK.

I'm fine just waiting for another AF it is day 29 today so it could arrive anytime and knowing my luck it will be really late after this AF have got to have another AF then i will be back on the tx rollercoaster just want to start tx again.

Hope everyone is OK.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi there
been a while since i have been on here!!!
my story, well couldnt conceive, found had damaged tubes so had to have them clipped and ivf route. We had treatment and HH in nov 06 and luckily fell 1st time and gave birth to a boy a year ago...samuel!!!!
I am now due this sat to start FET, we have 4 frozen eggs. 
Havin my boy before, being preggy and having him made me feel like everyone else but now all my friends that i feel comfortable with ( u know what i mean) r all having their seconds, i just reminds me im not like them and it may not happen again. Im so nervous, so mixed up, everyone says be grateful with one but its hard not to feel cheated to be able to try agian. Would love to chat to someone as im not sure about the procedure and even if they will thaw. We cant find anymore moeny either to start from scratch 
hate feeling like this agian.
kerri xxxxx


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Katie

Hope AF finds u and u will soon be on the roll again.  Thanks for your well wishes...i sure hope u getthat BFP this time around 

This thread seems slow, do u know where everyone has gone 

hugs


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Effigy,

How r u Hun its nice to hear from u. Hope everything is going OK how far gone r u now ? 

I don't know where everyone has gone it has been very quiet on here. 

I'm OK still waiting for AF to show its day 42, today so she should turn up soon. Was thinking of doing a test but sure she is on her way   I have got to have another AF this 1 so don't when my next fet will be hopefully Oct/Nov time just want to get started again now. My sil is due in 3 wks time and i saw her the other day and we chatted for a while and it was nice. I am still jealous of her but i am learning to just get on with it  because i have no choice but to. 

Will keep checking to see how u r getting on and everyone else if they are still around  

LOL
Katie xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls! 

Sorry Ive been AWOL but Ive been away in Devon and Cornwall visiting family. (NOT as glamourous as your hols Effigy!). 

As you can see below Im still hanging on and the Nuchal scan went really well. We are low risk and dont have to have an amnio which I was dreading. When she gave us the odds I cried with relief! 

Effigy welcome back but Im sooooo sorry to hear about your burglary. Do they think they will be able to get the b***ards? And did they take very much? 

Katie - Hiya babe, where are you with your AF now? Hope the old witch has shown her ugly face by now! 

Foxy - how are you? Hope you are ok 

Welcome Kerri to the thread. We are a friendly bunch and if you have any specific questions about FET just fire away. Did you have a natural cycle or are you taking any meds? Good luck with it! 

Lots of love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi
well im having a net FET, with basto frosties, im praying one at least of the 4 will survive the thaw!!!
katie - congrats hun, im so hoping for a magical heartbeat on a screen too as this is are last ever attempt!!!! ( how many eggs did u have put in?)
fingers and toes crossed


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Fingers crossed for the defrost Kerri. Im sure one of the four at least will survive.

Hope you are all ok? 

Im not too good at the moment as I havent slept properly for about 10 days. Ive developed an anxiety disorder and have been referred for cognitive behavioural therapy which will hopefully start very soon. Its so awful and frightening because I just dont want to go to bed as it starts a panic attack. And obviously this cant carry on because Im so worried about the effect on the baby. And this is why I cant eat anything either because my stomach is in knots. DH thinks Im making it all up and so is no help whatsoever. I dont know where this has come from as nothing seemed to start it, I wasnt consciously worried about having the baby but now everybody talks about anxiety being normal in pregnancy that I now feel anxious about being a mum! Im worried about how I will cope once the baby is born. I even question whether Im fit to be pregnant and a mother and this of course breaks my heart considering what Ive been through to get here. Has anyone else had this problem?

Sorry its a bit of a downer. 

Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thought i would post and see if anyone replies. Hope Ur all OK haven't heard off any of u for a while hope u and Ur bumps r OK. I should be starting my FET soon went to the clinic on Friday and they said i can start with next AF as i came on a couple of days before appointment so have got to wait for another AF. I'm excited but nervous to we have decided not to tell our families about tx in case it doesn't work and if it does we want it to be a surprise.

Hope to hear from u all soon keep me posted with Ur progress.

Love u all 
Katie xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Katie

Lovely to hear from you. Its nice to see somebody posting on here! 
Im so pleased you have another FET to look forward to. Just remember try to stay as chilled out as you possibly can and relax as much as possible.

Physically Im ok but Ive been suffering an awful lot with anxiety and its so severe Ive developed panic disorder. Thankfully Im being helped through it and hope to come out the other side. I think its just the stress of everything over the last 4 years that is now coming out. A bit like when you have stress and you go on holiday to find you've come down with the flu. Im not just talking about IVF stress its been a horrendous few years involving a lot of bereavement, heartache and upheaval. So dont worry this doesnt affect everyone when they are finally pregnant! 

I hope the rest of you are all ok? 
Lots of love to you all

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Its nice to hear from u to. Cant believe Ur 24 weeks. Sorry to hear about Ur anxiety hope Ur OK Hunnie  . Have u had any more scans yet and do u know what Ur having ? My SIL had her baby 2 weeks ago and i found it hard but think I'm getting through it.

Hope everyone else is OK keep me posted with Ur progress and i will let u know when i have my FET.

Take care
Katie xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done Katie of course you will get there. If I can at my age you definitely can! Keep strong and keep being the better person. That way you will be rewarded.

No we didnt want to know what we are having as we want it to be a surprise. Everything was ok at the scans so far. Because of my age Im down to having 9 scans so far in total so I will get to see the baby a lot! 
It was quite cute in the 20 week scan as we saw the face straight on and we watched it yawn! 

Lots of love to you
Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Jen~ Ur scan sounds wonderful Im trying to stay positive and think that it will work this time. Glad everything is ok to and  it will be nice to have a surprise have u choose any names yet ? 

xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ahh names, thats a bit of a sore point. We can only agree on names that we like, and not names that we love. And we've narrowed it down to one girls name and one boys name but the problem is that these are the same names we had when I was pregnant last year and had a blighted ovum. So this has put me off a bit.
What do you think? Am I being silly about that? I would value your opinion? 

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

How r u all hope ur ok not heard from any of u for ages hope ur doing fine.

I have just started d/r for my next FET. My first baseline scan is 16th Dec then my next scan will be 30th Dec then ET will either be 2nd or 3rd Jan. Feeling scared and nervous but excited at the same time just want it to work this time. 

Will keep u all updated hope to hear from u all soon would love to know how ur getting on.

Take care
Katie xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Katie

I often wondered what happened to this thread! 
Im so pleased you are now looking forward to a new cycle of FET and good luck with the down regging.
Try to stay positive as you never know which of those frosties will take. I hope and pray for a good result for you and make sure you keep us informed ok?! 

Im ok thank, my hips are a bit sore and not sleeping very well but thats par for the course! Time is really going by quickly for me and this is because we still have so much to do. Im now on a countdown to maternity leave and antenatal classes start tonight. Its all very real now! 
Im petrified about the birth I dont mind admitting to you.

Would be lovely to know how everyone else is getting on too? 

Lots of love to you Katie. You WILL get there! 

Jen xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey J~Mo

Nice to hear from u. Cant believe Ur 30 weeks already that has gone so quick. Didn't think anyone would post on here but thought I would see. 

Hope Ur antenatal class goes OK 2night this may seem like a stupid question but what do u do there ? Bet u cant wait to start Ur maternity leave and I think it's natural to feel scared of labour  

Any names yet ? U asked me what I thought about using names from Ur previous pg and I really think it's up to the names will be special either way.

Hope u keep me updated with Ur progress and everyone else I will do the same. U can always pm if u want.

Lots of love 
Katie xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Katie

Well antenatal class was good (we paid to have the private NCT ones which are supposed to be much better) and it was really good. There were only 8 couples and everyone is really nice and good fun. Trouble is we are definitely the oldest ones there but they all seem professional couples and we like to think of ourselves as youngens too! 

At the classes you cover everything to do with labour and afterwards. Im going to make friends really as I have nobody to help me afterwards and also I want my DH to see how he can help me during labour. 

No we still have no names! I definitely do not like the boys one from before but the girls one is still a possibility. But the baby will be born with no name Im sure! Thanks for your thoughts on this I appreciate that.

So just keep thinking positively Katie - You will get there. Just think about us on this thread! 

Jen xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

J~Mo

Glad ur antenatal class went ok. It will be nice to talk and meet other parents to and Im sure ur DH will do fine when u go into labour  

Hope everything goes ok and will keep u posted with my progress am trying really hard to think positive. Hope everyone else is ok ?

Take care
Katie xxx


----------



## Grindrod (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to wait with you.

I am going back to England (live in France) for FET at Liverpool Womens on Tuesday.  I am just hoping and praying that my two little frosties defrost ok! and.... that my flight doesnt get cancelled tomorrow! 

I had ICSI in 2006 which resulted in twin boys and part of me feels that I'm very selfish wanting more! Could I be so lucky again?

In 2008 I also had blighted ovum and know how awful that is! Im ready to move forward though now, and keeping positive for Tuesday!  

Good luck to you xxxxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Grindrod

Welcome to the thread! 
I wish you loads of luck for your FET as well. Keep us posted.

Jen x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Girls,

Hope ur still around   

Grinrod~ Welcome to the thread it is so quiet on here sorry if u dont get any repiles. 

Jen~ How r u ? cant believe ur nearly 35t wks already hope it's going ok.  

Hi to foxy,Effigy~ If ur out there let us know ur ok   

Hope u all had a nice xmas. We did. 

Well had my 2nd baseline scan 2day and ET is set for Monday. Have to start on the   bullets 2moro things we have to do eh   Test day should be 19th Jan it's my brothers birthday then so lets hope it will be a good day.

Will still post on here to let u know how things go. Good luck for these havin babies soon let me know what happens with u all.

Katie xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi katie

Sorry I havent been around to support you but I think I have a good excuse!  
Finley James arrived 7 weeks early on the 20th December weighing 5Ib and 1oz. I will try to upload a photo soon. Hes in special care but hes doing really well and I hope he will be home with us soon. 
I really hope your ET went well and you are now PUPO!!!! Do keep me informed.   

Lots of love
Jen xxxx (Im on cloud 9!)


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

J-Mo

Big congrats hunni I have pm'd u.  

xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Katie , I will reply soon. Bit busy at the moment! Hope your treatment is going ok? xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Jen,

I understand how busy u are Hun. Finley is gorgeous hope Ur both OK.

I had ET last Monday and my test day is Friday. I'm doing OK have had pains in my tummy since ET so I'm hoping that is a good sign just hate all this waiting.

Will let u know how I get on.

Take care
Katie xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Could well be implantation pains so keep me informed. You cant second guess these things just take it easy and fingers crossed for Friday!!!!


----------

